# Now playing?



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

Just post what song you've got playing right now. It'll be a good way to exposed to others artists/genres.

Now Playing: The Microphones - Solar System


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 9, 2006)

shinedown 45


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

I woke up with Que' Onda Guero in my head....maybe I'll go play that.


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

colllective soul - run


----------



## bench72 (Jun 9, 2006)

didn't have anything on... but just opened the player on the computer and I get:-

Bic Runga - "Ne Me Quitte Pas"

probably better known in English as "If You Go Away" covered by Frank, Shirley, Dusty and even Julio!


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

Smetana - Die Moldau 
Brings me back to my days of playing bassoon


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

I was playing interpol earlier, but that made the birds really hyper and they all started screaming their heads off so I switched to Mahler and that put them all to sleep!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

lienluu said:


> I was playing interpol earlier, but that made the birds really hyper and they all started screaming their heads off so I switched to Mahler and that put them all to sleep!


I think we're going to be good friends! I was playing 'Turn on the Bright Lights' earlier.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

I LOVE "stella was a diver and she was always down"

I had never heard of them until I went to a concert summer of 2003. It was a big concert with many bands playing with The Cure as the finale. I only went to see The Cure but got there before they started and Interpol were still playing. I was HOOKED

Ironically... when I got home and googled them.. I saw their pictures and said HEY I KNOW THEM!!!

I actually went to college (undergrad) with them and had EVERY class with Carlos my first semester freshman year.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Zach - you're the B&S (or BandS now? what's w/ that anyway?) fan, right? 
Lien's the person responsible for getting me completely addicted to them last summer.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather said:


> Zach - you're the B&S (or BandS now? what's w/ that anyway?) fan, right?
> Lien's the person responsible for getting me completely addicted to them last summer.



Yep, Belle & Sebastian is, by far, my favorite band. You should pick up the two disc set 'Push Barman to Open Old Wounds." It's a collection of their 7 EPs that they released on Jeepster back in the day. In my opinion, their EPs are their best work.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Yep, Belle & Sebastian is, by far, my favorite band. You should pick up the two disc set 'Push Barman to Open Old Wounds." It's a collection of their 7 EPs that they released on Jeepster back in the day. In my opinion, their EPs are their best work.



I think I have almost everything at this point. That's my sleeping album - I always fall asleep to it and then have the songs in my head for days....and days....


----------



## bwester (Jun 10, 2006)

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band on now...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.live365.com/stations/fokas69

The station is called Old Time Hardcore (old punk)...online station out of Alaska. 

Specifically, the track is Smash Racism by Nausea. You'll find other gems from the Dead Kennedys, The Ramones, Bad Religion, some Misfits...

Robin


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

Witness, Tori Amos


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

the cranberries - linger


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 13, 2006)

Lost in the Supermarket by The Clash. I. Love. The. Clash.


----------



## Darin (Jun 13, 2006)

Tchaikovsky - Symphony no. 4 

Tomorrow it may be Iron Maiden... I have very variable tastes.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 13, 2006)

Danny California...Red Hot Chili Peppers.:clap:


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

Sweet Thing, Alison Brown


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

Pixies - Debaser


----------



## lienluu (Jun 13, 2006)

Placebo's remake of Pixies' "Where is my mind"


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Placebo's remake of Pixies' "Where is my mind"


Brian Molko doing the Pixies? Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeird!


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

Ahhhh....maybe you guys can help. Is there a song by The Pixies about Toast & Jelly? We've been looking for it for AGES and cannot find. I am pretty sure it is by them. Maybe.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 13, 2006)

Dance Dance....Fall Out Boy


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Ahhhh....maybe you guys can help. Is there a song by The Pixies about Toast & Jelly? We've been looking for it for AGES and cannot find. I am pretty sure it is by them. Maybe.


I have no idea. I'm not familiar with any.


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2006)

Wendy said:


> Dance Dance....Fall Out Boy


Wendy, are you in your teens??? oke:


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Sweet Thing, Alison Brown


Is that the bluegrass Alison Brown? The one who did the remake of "everyday I write the book"?


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

bwester said:


> Is that the bluegrass Alison Brown? The one who did the remake of "everyday I write the book"?



You betcha! 
I heard about her on NPR a while back. 

Blake, you might like Folk Uke, if you like bluegrass/folk type music. They are wicked! The daughters of Arlo Guthrie and Willie Nelson (who both play on their EP). Sweet, sweet voices, with naughty, naughty lyrics. :evil:


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pixies.... love them.
The Police, Cowboy Junkies, Jane's Addiction.
Favorite albums: Appetite for Destruction, Ten, Siamese Dream


----------



## Marco (Jun 13, 2006)

Shawn Colvin - Sunny came home


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 13, 2006)

Barnucles by Ugly Cassonova


----------



## Wendy (Jun 13, 2006)

Nope, not a teenager but I do enjoy the music my 17 year old son listens to. Blink 182, Greenday, Fall Our Boy, Angels and Airwaves, My chemical Romance, The Used....you get the idea. Oh, I also like Red Hot Chili Peppers and Nickelback.


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> You betcha!
> I heard about her on NPR a while back.
> 
> Blake, you might like Folk Uke, if you like bluegrass/folk type music. They are wicked! The daughters of Arlo Guthrie and Willie Nelson (who both play on their EP). Sweet, sweet voices, with naughty, naughty lyrics. :evil:



Wow, I have never met anyone who knew of them. I love bluegrass, It is what I was raised on. You might like Grateful Dawg. It was a bluegrass thing with Jerry Garcia and David Grissman. Good stuff!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh yes, I've had Grateful Dawg for years and years - a favourite for sure. 
Love Strength & Numbers too. Do you have that CD Blake? You should. I was raised on it too (my dad is rolling in his grave laughing right now that I actually said that out loud, but it is true!) My sister is a union organizer due to our Woody Guthrie exposure, I'm sure of it! 

Ok, you Pixies folk, I was wrong. The Toast & Jelly song is by Poi Dog Pondering, "Postcard(s) from a Dream" Anyone have it? please PM me if so... trying to get a copy. 

thnx.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Ok, you Pixies folk, I was wrong. The Toast & Jelly song is by Poi Dog Pondering, "Postcard(s) from a Dream" Anyone have it? please PM me if so... trying to get a copy.
> 
> thnx.


Don't you know that pirating music is the same as taking the food out of Jay-Z's childrens' mouths?


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2006)

Buy a copy....sorry, that's what I meant...


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 14, 2006)

The Go! Team - Huddle Formation


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 14, 2006)

Yo La Tengo - Night Falls on Hoboken

One of the best ways you can spend 17 minutes and 42 seconds of your time.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 14, 2006)

Zach--have you ever seen Yo la tengo live? They are so amazing! And I love their album titles, like, and then nothing turned itself inside out.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 14, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Zach--have you ever seen Yo la tengo live? They are so amazing! And I love their album titles, like, and then nothing turned itself inside out.



I haven't! I'd love to, though. I know several people that saw them (and Stephen Malkmus :smitten at the Central Park free 4th of July concert last summer.


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2006)

The Major Boys - Sous le Soleil [Cuba Acoustic Mix] 

The girl singing sounds so sexy. To bad I don't know how to speak french.


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2006)

Act of the Apostle, Pt. 1
Belle & (excuse me *and*) Sebastian

I was reading this site on Pompeii this afternoon (I'm developing a program on bread around the world and we have a breadmaker's ring/stamp from Pompeii @ the Museum) and one site I found with really good information was written from "the Christian perspective" and I kept seeing the word "Apostle" and "Acts..." and I've had this song in my head since, lol!!


----------



## bench72 (Jun 16, 2006)

they (B & S) are gonna be in town... wondering if i should spend money to see em... so... what's the music like?


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

oh gosh - I say definitely worth it but I am biased! 
Last year they were in NYC w/ Beck and I couldn't go. Still kicking myself. 

Umm, what are they like? Scottish, kinda melancholy subjects. Sometimes they remind me of Lou Reed/VU, The Partridge Family, or Donovan....I don't know. That's not a great description....I like them, you know I have exquisite taste  - you should just trust me!


----------



## bwester (Jun 17, 2006)

at the moment.... the Subdudes "Papa Dukie and the mudpeople" Absolutely great and everyone needs to hear it.


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

bwester said:


> at the moment.... the Subdudes "Papa Dukie and the mudpeople" Absolutely great and everyone needs to hear it.



okay!
(I love itunes...)


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm going into my jazz bit

Silje Nergaard - The Waltz


----------



## bench72 (Jun 18, 2006)

hmm... I got duped!!!

I walked past the poster for the B & S concert and it was July..... 2004!!! GRRRR!!!

thought... well, I'm just gonna have to go and buy a CD I guess.... so, two stores later... and Nada! No CD... what gives??? I mean shucks we are surely not that backward... 

Will this be my first online download? I just don't like not having the CD covers though... will definitely just have to keep looking around for a CD!


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 18, 2006)

bench72--
I can send you a copy, just let me know which one you want.


----------



## kubick (Jun 18, 2006)

Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2 while repotting...


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2006)

Beulah....(who recommended them? Someone did, I think? I cannot recall but I like them, so if it was you, thanks!)

Then VU.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> Beulah....(who recommended them? Someone did, I think? I cannot recall but I like them, so if it was you, thanks!)
> 
> Then VU.


I was totally about to post about Beulah. Emma Blowgun's Last Stand = their best song, no doubt.


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeannie Ortega ft. Papoose - Crowded


----------



## bench72 (Jun 20, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> I can send you a copy, just let me know which one you want.



Tien, thanks for the offer... found out one of my friends has it and he's gonna lend me his CD... 

apparently compared to Pet Shop Boys... well there's just no comparison oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought this might be an appropriate place to post this -- I saw it first on the OGD. If you want to see the whole article, it's: http://www.deccanherald.com/deccanherald/may222005/finearts1324262005520.asp -- this is the part that relates to music:

Plants alive with the sound of music
Researchers believe that plants thrive on melodious music, and shrivel and die with music that amounts to noise. 

Everyday, orchids growing in ‘Flora Exotica,’ the orchidarium located on the India Carbon Limited (ICL) campus, listen to songs by Lata Mangeshkar, Jagjit Singh and Pankaj Udhas. ICL, producing petroleum coke in Guwahati, is spread over three hectares. 

The orchid plantation area is dotted with sound boxes attached to a hi-fi music system of a 1,000 watts. Every morning (6:00 am to 9:00 am) and evening (3:00 pm to 5:00 pm), the sound system plays devotional songs, ghazals, religious chants and instrumental music for the orchids. “Orchids, like other plants, like music. Music is essential to their growth. The vibration in it helps in the growth of buds,” says Dr K N Bhagawati, former head of plant pathology at Assam Agricultural University. Bhagawati has been associated with ICL for 12 years now. 

Music was introduced in the orchidarium in 1997. Research indicates that plants thrive if soothing music is played in the background. However, they shrivel and die if exposed to loud music. 

Almost 30 years ago, a woman teaching at Colorado University conducted experiments on plants and concluded that they thrive on classical music- particularly the sitar. Recently, a Japanese company created a gadget, ‘Plantone,’ that gauges the electrical activity in plants. It registers a plant’s response to music. 

‘Flora Exotica’ is the first floriculture unit, in the northeast, established for the cultivation and propagation of the finest and most suitable varieties of orchids, especially hybrid orchids. It has 1,00,000 individual orchid plants. The market value of a mature flowering plant ranges from Rs 1,000-1,500.


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2006)

I read this the other day. I hope it helps. I have to say I am conscious of not playing certain music too loud so as to not disturb the plants. 
Yes, I really think this way.



kentuckiense said:


> I was totally about to post about Beulah. Emma Blowgun's Last Stand = their best song, no doubt.


Anything with a tabla in it is okay in my book.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 25, 2006)

beulah. hehe. that was me...


----------



## Mahon (Jun 25, 2006)

Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold

-Pat


----------



## Wogga (Jun 25, 2006)

the animals - its my life


----------



## Marco (Jun 25, 2006)

night addix 2 - dj kristoff


----------



## TADD (Jun 26, 2006)

I know very strange for me... Very laid back music... Compared to normal!

Animal Liberation Orchestra (ALO) - Girl I wanna lay you down...

Just switched over to 
Toots and the Maytals with Ben Harper and Jack Johnson - Pressure Drop


Oh yeah big show tonight! Terror and Death before Dishonor arre playing her locally you are invited to go with me!


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

TADD said:


> I Just switched over to
> Toots and the Maytals with Ben Harper and Jack Johnson - Pressure Drop
> !



Love it...


----------



## Marco (Jun 27, 2006)

Tal Bachman - She's So High


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2006)

Apricot Jam, Winter


----------



## TADD (Jun 27, 2006)

Bleeding Through - Dead Like Me


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 27, 2006)

Cibelle, "London London"


----------



## bench72 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, I'm stuck on one CD at the moment...

Bic Runga - Birds

for an intro to the music -

http://www.bicrunga.com/main.htm

at the top corner there is "listen" and well, you can listen to all the different songs.. I suggest "Say After Me"


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

"Sweet and Dandy"
Toots and the Maytalls


----------



## Wogga (Jun 29, 2006)

THE NUGE - Wang Dang, Sweet Poontang


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

Belle & Sebastian - I'm a Cuckoo (Avalanches remix)


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2006)

Postcards from a Dream, Poi Dog Pondering!

(good trade, thanks Brian....)


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 1, 2006)

smiths, louder than bombs.
tip o' the pen to my favorite grex ___...


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

The Magnetic Fields - You and Me and the Moon

Gooooood song!


----------



## lindafrog (Jul 1, 2006)

*what music is playing*

No recorded music , but the sound of the wind and Ravens in the backyard.
For greenhouse music...... Anything by Stan Getz on the verve label,
Yanni music is banned eveywhere except in the greenhouse,
and for motavation its Bruce's The Rising, 
:rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2006)

trancequility v28 - dj doboy

Non-stop progressive trance ahhhhh the sweet sound of music.

Trance is the best music to study too


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Right now I am kind of on a mopey, sad bastard kick. So I am listening to a lot of British folk. Though, I have also been throwing in some Gnarles Barkley because I am a late bloomer and have just discovered them while everyone else is probably sick to death of them by now.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Also, if anyone here knows James Taylor personally and could convince him to let me hang out with him for a couple of hours, I would give you ten million dollars. Let's talk.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Right now I am kind of on a mopey, sad bastard kick. So I am listening to a lot of British folk. Though, I have also been throwing in some Gnarles Barkley because I am a late bloomer and have just discovered them while everyone else is probably sick to death of them by now.


The best thing about Gnarles Barkley is the costumes they wear during live shows:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5VCWJVvE0Fk&search=gnarles barkley star wars
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wcOabajz8I8&search=gnarles barkley
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oNhK41wd2Z4&search=gnarles barkley


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Also, if anyone here knows James Taylor personally and could convince him to let me hang out with him for a couple of hours, I would give you ten million dollars. Let's talk.


No, but my organic chemistry professor looks kind of like him:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Zach, you should have sent me a really grainy photo of your professor and said that James Taylor was your uncle. You could have snagged the ten million, but now it's too late.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> The best thing about Gnarles Barkley is the costumes they wear during live shows:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5VCWJVvE0Fk&search=gnarles%20barkley%20star%20wars
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wcOabajz8I8&search=gnarles%20barkley
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=oNhK41wd2Z4&search=gnarles%20barkley


 
That first video clip is the coolest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

Marley, African Herbsman


----------



## bwester (Jul 7, 2006)

How very diverse of you, Heather


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

Short Sharp Shocked (album), Michele Shocked

(I try, Blake.)


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

Tonights iPod selections are a mixtape for people who have ever been in love, and weren't sure why...

Eurythmics -Here Comes the Rain Again (live)
Death Cab For Cutie -Title and Registration
Damien Rice -Cannonball
The Darkness -I Believe in a Thing Called Love
(my favorite line "Iwannakissyoueveryminuteeveryhoureveryday, you've got me in a spin but everyfin' is a-okay")
Michael Andrews -Mad World
Jet -Look What You've Done
Sarah Mclachlan -Time :smitten: 
Toad the Wet Sprocket -Begin (because my Dad isn't here to give me advice and I miss him)
Si*Se -Changes
James Blunt -Goodbye my Lover


----------



## Wogga (Jul 8, 2006)

Lots of Keb Mo...


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2006)

It's Oh so Quiet, Bjork


----------



## bench72 (Jul 8, 2006)

So my best friend from school has decided to run off with a muso... crazy wimen... and anyways, I get an email saying... check this out... so that's what I'm listening to:-

GD Allan - "It's As Good As This"


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

One Sweet World, DMB


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Carte Blanche - Veracocha

I've been on a trance binge. All I listened to in college when I was studying was trance. The only bad thing about it is it makes me want to go have cigarettes.


----------



## gore42 (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know how I've managed to stay away from this thread for so long. 

I'm looking through my winamp playlist atm, seeing which whole albums I have in it. So far, I've come up with the following:

Mozart - Clarinet Concerto in A
Mozart - Little G minor symphony
Mozart - Serenade #10 (Gran Partita)
Mozart - Piano Concerti #17 and 21
Khachaturian - Masquerade Suite 

Explosions In The Sky - The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place
Sigur Ros - Ágætis Byrjun
Pixies - Surfer rosa (I saw the Pixies open for U2 in 1992 in Seattle, that was a great show) 
U2 (pre-Zooropa)
Morphine - Yes
Dire Straits - Self titled
James - Laid

- Matthew


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 11, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Sigur Ros - Ágætis Byrjun
> Pixies - Surfer rosa



Oh man, I approve so freakin' wholeheartedly.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 11, 2006)

gore42 said:


> U2 (pre-Zooropa)
> James - Laid


 

Oh man, I approve so freakin' wholeheartedly.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh man, I aprrove so freakin' wholeheartedly. To the entire list.


----------



## bench72 (Jul 11, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Sigur Ros - Ágætis Byrjun



oh man, I approve so freakin' wholeheartedly too!

fave track is - "Viorar Vel Til Loftarasa"


----------



## gore42 (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad you approve... now I'm going to pretend that I fit right in here.

bench72, thats a good one. It was Flugufrelsarinn that I heard first that really grabbed me, but now I like most of their stuff. 

Explosions in the Sky is on my playlist again today... right now, I just can't get enough of it. 

- Matt


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 11, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Glad you approve... now I'm going to pretend that I fit right in here.


 
But, you do fit right in here Matt. Join us. JOIN US!

That doesn't sound ominous or anything. :evil:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 11, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> But, you do fit right in here Matt. Join us. JOIN US!
> 
> That doesn't sound ominous or anything. :evil:


Drink the Koolaid.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 11, 2006)

My musical tastes change with the winds, but I always find my way back to classic rock:

Albums:
Bob Seger - Greatest Hits
Eagles - Greatest Hits, Hell Freezes Over
Billy Joel - The Stranger
Carol King - Tapestry (close enough to CR)

Songs:
Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven, Kashmir
Dobie Gray - Drift Away
Bob Seger - The Fire Inside
Eagles - Lyin' Eyes

--Stephen


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Drink the Koolaid.



mmmm, koolaid......


----------



## gore42 (Jul 12, 2006)

This evening, I'm not going to try to pick out whole albums... I'm just going to put my player on shuffle and record the list. I'm guessing it will give a more accurate representation of what I'm listening to....

currently up: 

Afghan Whigs - Be Sweet (from Gentlemen)
Peter Gabriel - In your Eyes (from So. Thats a little embarassing).
Wilco - Kamera (from Yankee Hotel Foxtrot)
Dramarama - Emerald City
Mozart - Che Soave Zeffiretto (aka "letters aria" from Le Nozza)
Looper - Columbo's Car
Prokofiev - Romance (from Alexander Nevsky)
Over the Rhine - Bothered
Jimi Hendrix - Bold as Love 
Toad the Wet Sprocket - I think about (from Pale)
PJ Harvey - This is Love
BB King - Lucille
Big Head Todd and the Monsters - Poor Miss (From Strategem, These guys are local, but I'm assuming that they're popular enough now that you've heard of them)
Flaming Lips - OK I'll Admit that I don't really understand (from Zaireeka, mixed)
The Cure - Just like heaven


This will get too long if I just let it go. There will be other nights, I guess  

- Matt


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 12, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Flaming Lips - OK I'll Admit that I don't really understand (from Zaireeka, mixed)


I met my girlfriend by inviting her to come over and listen to Zaireeka!


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 12, 2006)

If Peter Gabriel's 'In Your Eyes' is wrong, I don't want to be right.

And Toad the Wet Sprocket is the greatest band of Generation X. Challenge it, I defy you.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 12, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Challenge it, I defy you.


Jane's Addiction.

I said it.


----------



## gore42 (Jul 12, 2006)

Toad the Wet Sprocket are getting back together this summer and playing a few dates on the West Coast. I wish I could make it to one.... 

I saw the Flaming Lips in Portland with Looper opening (the singer/bassist in Looper is in Belle and Sebastian). It was awesome, and they handed out radio-headphones at the door to improve their live sound. Weird, but cool 

Matthew


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 12, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Toad the Wet Sprocket are getting back together this summer and playing a few dates on the West Coast. I wish I could make it to one....


 
SHUT UP! I am looking right now.


----------



## Sue (Jul 12, 2006)

That's fantastic. I've never heard of them before, but I can't but respect them now. (EDIT: Sorry, I was looking at the thread through the 'hybrid' view, and got confused. This appeared, for me, right after the Gnarls Barkley videos were posted . . . which I see now was some time ago)

I'm listening to NPR, but I had (prior to listening to Gnarls) "Love Love Love" by the Mountain Goats going through my head.


Partial lyrics:

king saul fell on his sword when it all went wrong,
and joseph's brothers sold him down the river for a song,
and sonny liston rubbed some tiger balm into his glove.
some things you do for money and some you do for love love love.

raskolnikov felt sick but he couldn't say why
when he saw his face reflected in his victim's twinkling eye.
some things you'll do for money and some you'll do for fun,
but the things you do for love are going to come back to you one by one.


----------



## lienluu (Jul 12, 2006)

Ballrooms of Mars - T. Rex


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 12, 2006)

Interpol "PDA"
Howling Wolf "Howling for My Baby"
Nina Simone "My Father"
Guided by Voices "Factory of Raw Essentials"
Stereolab "Doubt"
Elliott Smith "Speed Trials"
Magnetic Fields "The One You Really Love"
Calexico "Chach"
Frank Sinatra "In the Wee Small Hours"
Hadyn Concerto No 2 played by Jacqueline DuPre
Le Tigre "Friendship Station" (Nothing hotter than women who rock)

And Michael Jackson? I don't know how that got in there. Weird.


----------



## Marco (Jul 12, 2006)

Sade Marathon


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2006)

okay okay! 
This is the SLIPPER talk forum....this is our most popular thread! :rollhappy:

Just wanted to point that out...carry on you musical slipper freaks....

(ps - Imogen Heap, Goodnight and Go)


----------



## Marco (Jul 12, 2006)

It's not for me. It's for my plants. They love music oke:


----------



## lienluu (Jul 12, 2006)

Theme song from the Never Ending Story.


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Theme song from the Never Ending Story.



Not true, Lien is listening to something else now...



lien said:


> oh wonder woman is good!



hahahhaha......


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 12, 2006)

Collide (acoustic)

Howie Day



Wicked Game

Chris Isaak



Goodbye my Lover

James Blunt


----------



## Sue (Jul 12, 2006)

Just found out someone made a video for one of my favorite songs, Whatsername, from one of my favorite albums: Dean Gray's _American Edit_. Check it out!

Also count me as three more votes for the Magnetic Fields. There's only one of me, but I love Stephin Merritt three times more than a normal person ought to.


----------



## gore42 (Jul 13, 2006)

tien... I'm right there with just about everything on your list, except for Magnetic Fields. Never heard of them, somehow. Fixing that now  And I'm curious what concerto the Haydn was (for which instrument, I mean).

I haven't heard GBV since I lived in Ohio (grad school). They were one of those bands that I never managed to get into.... despite the fact that I think most of their songs are pretty catchy and I generally like them. 

- Matt


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 13, 2006)

gore42 said:


> And I'm curious what concerto the Haydn was (for which instrument, I mean).



Cello... J. DuPre is/was an excellent cellist. Really. She's fantastic.


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2006)

My Happiness, Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## TADD (Jul 13, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Jane's Addiction.
> 
> I said it.




Pixies! Hands down!


Sue I recently became interested in Gnarls... Very different sound... I am so out of the music scene it isn't even funny....

Oh yeah right now... The Clash - Bankrobber..... mmmmm... Joe Strummer...


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2006)

Beck (yeah, I'm back to Beck again...  ) 
Beautiful Way


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Beck (yeah, I'm back to Beck again...  )
> Beautiful Way


I found out that Beck's a Scientologist and that made me sad.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 13, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I found out that Beck's a Scientologist and that made me sad.


LIAR!!!!


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, that's interesting about his mother! 

http://www.lermanet.com/beck/


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 13, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I found out that Beck's a Scientologist and that made me sad.


 
We can't all be deists. :rollhappy:


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 16, 2006)

Everybody wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears
Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds
Take on Me - A-Ha
Just Like Heaven - The Cure


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 17, 2006)

Andrew Bird, "The Naming of Things"

Dude, this guy is totally hot. He plays the violin and the guitar and he does his performances all by himself. He is so freaking awesome. I have been in awe of him ever since I saw him a few years ago.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 17, 2006)

i just learned about Gnarls, too. turns out a friend of mine's high school chums plays guitar and he's all excited about the band and turned me onto them. looks like there's an album purchase in my near future...

did someone say Toad the Wet Sprocket is getting back together? west coast? oh well. at least we've got Camper van Beethoven touring the east coast occasionally. who knows, maybe they even go west.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 17, 2006)

Air - Remember
Air - Surfing on a Rocket


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2006)

Sweet Sting--Tori Amos

She's my best friend -- VU


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2006)

Fiona Apple, Paper Bag


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2006)

halcyon - chicane


----------



## gore42 (Jul 26, 2006)

Explosions in the Sky - The Earth is not a Cold Dead Place

I know, I said this one already... but I can't get enough. I only just recently finally started to absorb this one, and now I don't know how I got by without it. I get chills even in this summer heat, for no reason that I understand.

- Matthew Gore


----------



## Heather (Jul 26, 2006)

Harry Belafonte, Jump in the Line


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 26, 2006)

Great Big Sea, Dropkick Murphys, James Taylor, Bob Marley, Barenaked Ladies, and the soundtrack to that odyssey knockoff movie...

No, not eclectic at all.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 26, 2006)

My offer still stands. If someone can get me a lunch meeting with James Taylor, I will give them a kidney.

He is the best.


----------



## Heather (Jul 26, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> My offer still stands. If someone can get me a lunch meeting with James Taylor, I will give them a kidney.
> 
> He is the best.



you know where he summers right?...oke: 

Eastward ho....


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 26, 2006)

Did you just call me a "ho"?  

Yeah, but if I tried to approach him in public, I would probably screw it all up and he would think I was crazy and file a restraining order against me.


----------



## Heather (Jul 26, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Did you just call me a "ho"?



Absolutely! 

I mean..no. 

no. 


not at all.


----------



## Marco (Jul 26, 2006)

saltwater - chicane


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 28, 2006)

My Bloody Valentine - Sometimes

Talk about an awesome band.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 28, 2006)

The Books - There is no There

This is pretty much _the_ song that got me interested in music. I was just stunned. I listened to it for days. Nowadays I don't listen to it that much in an effort to keep it new and special.


----------



## gore42 (Jul 28, 2006)

So true. I haven't listened to Loveless in a couple years now... but I remember when I saw "Lost In Translation" a couple years ago, and unexpectedly heard Something... and I immediately pulled out my CD and put it in the rotation again. 

- Matthew


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 28, 2006)

gore42 said:


> So true. I haven't listened to Loveless in a couple years now... but I remember when I saw "Lost In Translation" a couple years ago, and unexpectedly heard Something... and I immediately pulled out my CD and put it in the rotation again.
> 
> - Matthew


Kevin Shields is amazing. I'm pretty sure he did most of that soundtrack. Another gem from that movie is 'Alone in Kyoto' by Air.


----------



## Marco (Jul 28, 2006)

gravity of love - enigma


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Kevin Shields is amazing. I'm pretty sure he did most of that soundtrack. Another gem from that movie is 'Alone in Kyoto' by Air.



Hmmm, I just rented that film! Quel coincidence!


----------



## gore42 (Jul 28, 2006)

John, just incase you're going to be out west, these are the tour dates I got in an email from Big Head Todd and the Monsters:

08/11/2006 Veneta, OR - Secret House Winery w/ Toad the Wet Sprocket
08/16/2006 Saratoga, CA - Mountain Winery w/ Toad the Wet Sprocket
08/17/2006 Saratoga, CA - Mountain Winery w/ Toad the Wet Sprocket
08/18/2006 Reno, NV - Hawkins Amphitheater w/ Toad the Wet Sprocket
08/23/2006 San Diego, CA - Humphrey's w/ Toad the Wet Sprocket




Matthew


----------



## Heather (Jul 29, 2006)

Beck...lost cause


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2006)

in an effort to lighten up...

'Rush' Big Audio Dynamite


----------



## TADD (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw My Bloody Valentine back in 1990 at Club Baby Head, Providence RI. The guitarist got pissed at somebody and played the same screeching note over an over for like 10 minutes before storming off the stage. It was a bit comical!


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2006)

Last 5

Astral Projection - Celestial Groove
Spacegirl - Temptation
Tilt - Children (Mix)
Art of Noice - Moments of Love
Art of Trance - Breath


----------



## bench72 (Aug 30, 2006)

Australian Idol has just begun and a sixteen year old from the country town of Albury by the name of Lisa Mitchell!

Angelic!!!


----------



## Mark (Aug 30, 2006)

Chet Baker - "Barbados"


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2006)

Nickleback - If everyone cared


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2006)

Big Audio Dynamite (greatist Hits CD) Like Whoa!


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 20, 2006)

Andrew Bird - Fake Palindromes

I can't believe I never listened to him until now.


----------



## lienluu (Sep 20, 2006)

Take a Picture by Filter.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2006)

Jack Johnson-Sitting, Waiting, Wishing

Jon
________
HONDA CIVIC (SIXTH GENERATION) HISTORY


----------



## lienluu (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.musicremedy.com/audio/index.cfm?FuseAction=ShowVideoPlayer&AudioId=5521&Quality=6


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2006)

Usher ft. LL Cool J - Caught Up remix


----------



## lienluu (Sep 29, 2006)

http://www.musicremedy.com/audio/index.cfm?FuseAction=ShowVideoPlayer&AudioId=5521&Quality=6


----------



## Heather (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok, Lien's got me listening to placebo tonight. He has such nice taste in plants.


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2006)

dj doboy - volume 20


----------



## lienluu (Sep 30, 2006)

Heather said:


> Ok, Lien's got me listening to placebo tonight. He has such nice taste in plants.



Did you forget to take your meds?


----------



## lienluu (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfIaYuF69uE&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhFCsNf9D4E


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

Zach - thanks for the link to the gnarls barkley video with the starwars theme. I ended up buying the CD and listening to it now


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2006)

"Koi Yahaan Nache Nache" by Jayantha Pathak

A Bollywood ripoff of "Video Killed the Radio Star" from the movie "Disco Dancer" (1982)


----------



## lienluu (Oct 4, 2006)

The Rasmus - No Fear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TDAmW09V14


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 6, 2006)

Bad Religion-The Empire Strikes First


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 6, 2006)

ben harper - Morning Yearning, Touch from Your Lust, Please Bleed, The Drugs Don't Work


----------



## Heather (Oct 6, 2006)

The soundtrack from 'Frida'.


----------



## Sue (Oct 6, 2006)

Camper Van Beethoven – Our Beloved Revolutionary Sweetheart.


----------



## Mark (Oct 6, 2006)

Dresden Dolls "Coin Operated Boy"


----------



## lienluu (Oct 7, 2006)

The London Suede - Trash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3JZYizqXMI


----------



## gore42 (Oct 10, 2006)

In today's Playlist:

Smashing Pumpkins - Drown

Stella - Blackbird Song and Eiler Avenue (Stella is a small band from Athens, Ohio, where I went to Ohio U for several centuries. Seemed like it, anyway. The guitarist/mandolin player is cool.. plays in several other bands in the area and he's amazing in all of them, and Laura has a good voice: http://www.stellamusic.com/music.htm)

The Cars - Tonight She Comes

PJ Harvey - Rid of Me

Veruca Salt - 25

- Matt


Have you all seen this guy "Funtwo" ? I read about this vid in the NY Times a couple weeks ago and had to look it up, and its pretty damn cool... but maybe you have to be a guitarist to think so. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKjsvasUs0c


----------



## lienluu (Oct 17, 2006)

In honor of a certain member....

PSB - Delusions of Grandeur


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 17, 2006)

Rameau - Platee, Pigmalion & Dardanus Ballet Suites


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2006)

enigma - sadness part1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA8qL_3ZXCc

i love the gregorian type chant in the background...and the girl sounds so sexy...i have no idea what shes saying though, anyone care to translate.sounds french to meoke:...this is actualy my first time seeing it lol....


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2006)

Very Best of Euphoria Disc 3 - Mixed by Matt Darey & Adam White


----------



## TADD (Oct 24, 2006)

I must say Marco, you are keeping this thread going! 

Fight Paris - 100 proof woman


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2006)

I have nothing better to do but go online at work and at home! And I just got a tble lamp i can study on my desk now. I'll be on a computer whenever im awake. oke:


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2006)

The Cranberries - Dream


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 9, 2006)

Gary Jules - Mad World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR91Rj1ZN1M
________
Box vaporizer


----------



## lienluu (Nov 9, 2006)

Tears for Fear - Mad World
http://youtube.com/watch?v=U6Ev8ayqEk0


----------



## Ludisia (Nov 14, 2006)

When Love comes to Town:rollhappy: (B.B. King)
Playin' With My Friends:clap: 

(Today I'm listening the blues - again.)


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 20, 2006)

Beck...

And of course, Shipoopi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-At95zTApw

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 20, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Beck...
> 
> And of course, Shipoopi
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-At95zTApw
> ...



Well, the Pats ARE #1. 

How's the new Beck? anyone have it? Review please?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like I've gotta check out _The Information_, I didn' even realize it came out already.

Jon


----------



## bench72 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lisa Mitchell - Too Far Gone; See You Soon

http://www.lisa-mitchell.com/music.php

Lisa was a 17 year old contestant in the latest Australian Idol and has a very intriguing voice! Fingers cross they release her own penned songs, e.g Too Far Gone and Sapphire Eyes!


----------



## TADD (Nov 20, 2006)

Norma Jean - Bayonetwork
Figure Four - Suffocation


----------



## Marco (Nov 20, 2006)

The Fray Cd


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll Be There For U

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoID=1424786963

Jon


----------



## patrix (Nov 20, 2006)

some funky house remixes I found on Amazon-when I am tired I borrow the beat-I sound like something from the movie Awakenings, besides I have alot to do before thanksgiving and coffee is a now a no-no for me


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 9, 2006)

Trans Siberian Orchestra--Wizards of Winter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMhCDvzr3nY

I saw them in concert the other night and WOW what an incredible show. I'd never heard of them but a guy I work with is the god son of the creator so we got the whole VIP treatment for free.

Jon


----------



## Barbara (Dec 9, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Trans Siberian Orchestra--Wizards of Winter
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMhCDvzr3nY
> 
> I saw them in concert the other night and WOW what an incredible show. I'd never heard of them but a guy I work with is the god son of the creator so we got the whole VIP treatment for free.
> ...



Now, didn't that just make your day.
Love their version of the Christmas Cannon. Ever listen to Manheim Steamroller?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 27, 2006)

Empty

Ray LaMontagne


----------



## cdub (Dec 28, 2006)

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls. 

I'll be row 10, Feb. 7, in Norfolk. Christmas gift from my sweetie.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2006)

Big Audio Dynamite 'Greatest Hits'


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 29, 2006)

Rameau "Premiere Concert"

A French Baroque composer.


----------



## Heather (Dec 30, 2006)

Damian Rice, 'O'


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 30, 2006)

rodrigo y gabriela


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Just finished listening to a Lou Reed concert from 1978 on http://tela.sugarmegs.org/_asxtela/........I love that site...1000's of concert recordings, with new ones added every day...my daughter and i saw Bob Dylan last month, within 2 days the concert was up. Mostly streaming, but downloads can be done on weekends and after5 on weekdays.... I've also been enjoying King Crimson and Tom Waits concerts I've downloaded, along with lots of Miles Davis from 1973 (I think I must be the only Miles Davis fan who thinks that the early 70's were his best years.....)CD wise, I've been thouroughly enjoying Tom Waits Orphans....looking forward to John Cale's live album coming out in Feb..........Take care, Eric


----------



## TADD (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree Eric, the new Waits is awesome!


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 30, 2006)

there's a new TW out? I must check it out...


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 30, 2006)

Tom Waits - Long Way Home


----------



## Persephone (Dec 31, 2006)

*Debussy Gymnopedies*


----------



## Barbara (Dec 31, 2006)

Loreena McKennitt-An Ancient Muse. I haven't listened to Tom Waites in a long time, think I will go pull that out.


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 4, 2007)

OrchidNorth said:


> Loreena McKennitt-An Ancient Muse. I haven't listened to Tom Waites in a long time, think I will go pull that out.




Loreena Mckennitt is one of my favs


----------



## Ludisia (Jan 12, 2007)

Lordi:
"Would you love a monsterman,
could you understand
beauty of the beast?!

(Get Heavy:evil: )


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 17, 2007)

The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil

!


----------



## Mark (Jan 17, 2007)

John Stewart - The Daily Show (rerun)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 17, 2007)

Right now, a Miles Davis concert from 10/17/1973...downloaded from Sugarmegs....great sound quality! Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 19, 2007)

Now its a concert I actually went to as a kid...Jack Bruce and Friends (which were Mitch Mitchell and Larry Coryell) from 1970.............Eric


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

Tori Amos, Sleeps with Butterflies


----------



## Heather (Jan 29, 2007)

Blue October, Everlasting Friend


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2007)

(Policy of Truth) Depeche Mode


----------



## Barbara (Jan 29, 2007)

NYEric said:


> (Policy of Truth) Depeche Mode



Excellant album.


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 30, 2007)

Bob James "Dancing on the Water"


----------



## Ludisia (Jan 30, 2007)

Blues Brothers soundtrack
Minnie The Moocher:rollhappy:


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 30, 2007)

eva cassidy, cover of fields of gold


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 31, 2007)

Allison Krauss & Union Station, "Lonely Runs Both Ways"


----------



## Ludisia (Jan 31, 2007)

Ricky Martin; Casi un Bolero


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 31, 2007)

Nothing...my speakers are shot and I have to buy new ones...Eric


----------



## Heather (Jan 31, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Nothing...my speakers are shot and I have to buy new ones...Eric



whew. I feel as though I should close the thread! oke:

Just kidding - this is the longest running thread we've had so far, started three days into the forum! 
So, in that spirit...let's see...

"Swimming in your Ocean", Crash Test Dummies

"Musette for a Palindrome", Allison Kraus

"Suite Judy Blue Eyes", CSNY


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 31, 2007)

"It's Still Rock and Roll To Me" -Billy Joel

Jon


----------



## gore42 (Feb 1, 2007)

TMBG - Lincoln
PJ Harvey - Rid of Me
Sonic Youth - Washing Machine

As Ever,
Matthew Gore

I've decided to write some new music. Maybe I'll get brave enough to post some here when I have a track finished in a few months


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 1, 2007)

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2007)

bwester said:


> Smetana - Die Moldau
> Brings me back to my days of playing bassoon



A was a bassoonist in high school. First chair (of one) thank you.  Not much competition in the bassoon department. Miss it terribly! Very underappreciated instrument! 

-Ernie


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, now playing on the radio...
"Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'" Journey! (on "The Jack", Chicago)


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil
> 
> !



I've avoided this thread for some reason, but this is fun.  

Natalie Merchant's version of Sympathy for the Devil is absolutely divine!!! 

-Ernie


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 1, 2007)

Park Bear said:


> Black Magic Woman - Santana



It seemed like they were playing Santana all day on the radio while I was at work:clap: 







Jon


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2007)

I love Carlos.

I once saw him in New Mexico. 
(Phrag will understand this.) 
The show was outside.
It was a wretched, awful day. Pouring rain, which of course is quite unusual for Albuquerque. Really awful. And cold. 

But people dress up for Santana concerts in NM. I particularly remember this young thing in a very skimpy red and white dress with VERY high heels, trying to get through the mud without falling. It was most amusing. 

Carlos rocked, of course. He also talked a LOT about how he thinks Bob Marley is a god. 

It was a memorable day, to say the least.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just finished a john mcglaughlin trio concert from 1988, despite my horrific speakers (new set ordered...but for now I just have to keep the volume really low (!!!!!!! I hate that!!!!) until the new ones arrive....now I'm on to a Leo Kottke concert from last month, 1/27.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2007)

Fox in the Snow, B&S


----------



## Ludisia (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been fan of Santana over 30 years now. Anybody else couldn't play guitar like Carlos.


----------



## Heather (Feb 6, 2007)

Boots of Spanish Leather, Nanci Griffith.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 7, 2007)

for all you Santana fans....I have a DVD of his concert in Mexico City and it is wonderful, I forget the title but I think it was recorded in the 90's.


Today I'm listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn, The Sky is Crying


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 7, 2007)

Finally my new speakers came....celebrating with Brian Eno.....Another Green World and Taking Tiger Mountain by Strategy....Nice! Eric


----------



## gore42 (Feb 9, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Music

This album, incidentally, is one of the new releases by Dagger Records, of some really interesting stuff I hadn't heard before.

Sunny Day Real Estate - How it feels to be something on

- Matt


----------



## Ludisia (Feb 9, 2007)

Park Bear said:


> Today I'm listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn, The Sky is Crying



Cool:clap: I like this kind of blues:rollhappy: 

Recently I found new cool gitar player; Gary Moore
Now playing Oh Pretty Woman


----------



## Barbara (Feb 9, 2007)

Jeff Martin, a cool Can. guitar player.


----------



## Heather (Feb 11, 2007)

This is a really interesting thread, from a sociological standpoint. It started three days into the forum, and it is still going. It traces our all getting to know each other, as well as the trends of the year. Surprising how many of the artists/songs that are mentioned here are grammy nominated tonight. 

I've really enjoyed re-reading it all today. And you all have most definitely broadened my horizons this year. 

So, let's see what comes up on my library randomly now....

Tempted, Squeeze.
ha.


----------



## SlipperSlob (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm into the Phantom of the Opera sound track. Especially Angel of Music and Pointof No Return... I think dramatic music is so fitting to play with exotic and exquisite orchids in bloom.


----------



## Marco (Feb 13, 2007)

make you feel that way

Heather -you read all 25 pages in one sitting?


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful, G. Love and Tristan Prettyman. 


Come on. That reigns hands down for most ridiculous name. Snaps for Heather.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 4, 2007)

Electric Light Orchestra, _Livin' Thing_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HpJUzM2ztg

Heard it on the radio the other day and it's been in my head ever since.
The place in the video, King's Island, isn't too far from here and is also where we hosted our Mid America last time.
Jon


----------



## dave b (Mar 4, 2007)

Casting Crowns


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 5, 2007)

Big Butter Jesus!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq01UYiMyHg

This thing is just a couple minutes down the highway from me, and seems known throughout the country.

Jon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 5, 2007)

Now its Fairport Convention, a concert from last month in England............Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 5, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Big Butter Jesus!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq01UYiMyHg
> 
> ...



You live near touchdown Jesus! That's awesome!


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol. We have a head made of lard in storage at the museum. Bizarre culinary students. 

4 more days of this hell. (Not really, my job involves researching things like Jell-o on a daily basis. Not so awful, really. But! Conservation of native plants is going to be a breath of fresh air. I hope. Then again, it made me read that article on the Amazon today which was downright depressing.)

If anyone wants a photo of the head, let me know soon. 

oh, and Josh Lederman y Los Diablos - Ana Nevsky.


----------



## Marco (Mar 5, 2007)

Outkast - Roses


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 6, 2007)

Queen, Greatest Hits


----------



## Kyle (Mar 6, 2007)

Heather said:


> If anyone wants a photo of the head, let me know soon.



Please post. Who knows when the opportunity will present itself again.

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2007)

Jump in the Line....Belafonte.

Will take a photo of lardhead tomorrow.


----------



## Marco (Mar 21, 2007)

the presidents of the united states of america - peaches


----------



## TADD (Mar 21, 2007)

Pistol - Dustin Kensrue


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 21, 2007)

Acoustic Syndicate...a concert from earlier in the month...apparently they have gotten back together again...and they sound great! Eric


----------



## Per (Mar 21, 2007)

Leeroy Jenkins!!!
My friend put me onto this and it is hilarious. [Not a song, but playing in the other window.]

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7714643693602998196&q=leroy+jenkins&hl=en

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:

P.S. I have no idea what is going on in this video, but I love the interaction. 32.33 [repeating, of course].


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2007)

mos def - mrs. fat booty


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 25, 2007)

Just got John Cale's newest CD....Circus Live....fantastic! a little weird on some tracks....but that is to be expected..................Take care, Eric


----------



## Vrug (Mar 25, 2007)

"A Little Magic" by Blue Tonic World


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

Flathead, the Fratellis. 

(we know you want a Mac, John.)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmmm....another Leo Kottke concert from about 2 weeks ago. That said, I went out with some friends a few nights ago and saw Robyn Hitchcock at the Knitting Factory...his band had Peter Buck, the guitarist from REM, and the drummer from Ministry....what an amazing concert! Worth getting burnt out in the middle of the work week.....Take care, Eric


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 2, 2007)

Leo Kotke is amazing. I have one of his albums in my current ipod playlist.

Eric, have you heard of Hem? Their song "Leave me Here" is stuck in my brain.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 3, 2007)

No...never heard of Hem....tell me about it...Thanks, Eric


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Kind of a folk/country hybrid. I listen to alot of modern folk. I just wondered if you liked this kind of music. I have also been listening to Ray LaMontagne alot.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 3, 2007)

Are they anything like Acoustic Syndicate? Eric


----------



## Marco (Apr 3, 2007)

Eric M....sorry never heard of em then again I never heard of about 75% of the artist and songs on this thread  ...

----

now listening to

Common - The Light


----------



## TADD (Apr 3, 2007)

Jurassic 5 - Brown Girl


----------



## TADD (Apr 3, 2007)

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 3, 2007)

Now that's a great album!!!!!! Eric


----------



## TADD (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes I finally put up something somebody knows!!! Ihave been in a huge jazz phase right now.

Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat

Charlie Parker - Afro-Cuban Jazz Suite


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 6, 2007)

OK guys, I bet this has never hit this thread. My favorite Japanese performer, Agatsuma. I met him when he did a small concert here in MN. We were so lucky to have a Japanese super star come to such an event. I got a chance to converse a bit and get a CD autographed .

Enjoy,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2urizgzIeKE

This is more hardcore, shamisen only, which I prefer. Performed by the Yoshida brothers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ron17xFNBf0&mode=related&search=


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2007)

Vey nice, Jason.

My favorites are a couple of piano players from Michigan. One is Bob Milne, who has been taped by The Library of Congress -- he is internationally known for his Ragtime and Boogie Woogie (http://bobmilne.com/default.asp). And the other is Bob Seeley, who is probably the best contemporary Boogie Woogie piano player there is, also internationally known, at least in those circles (http://www.boogiebob.com/).

In this video, Bob Seeley and Bob Baldori (also of Michigan, and no slouch himself) show one of their duo-piano renditions:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkBp2r9K45Y


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 13, 2007)

Just discovered a fantastic Jimi Hendrix concert from Jan, 1969....recorded in Stockholm.......absolutely amazing! Take care, Eric


----------



## TutoPeru (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been listening to Brazilian music lately:

O bonde de dom - Marisa Monte
O ultimo romantico - Lulu Santos
Wave / Come Fa Un'onda - Renato Russo

Give them a try!


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 14, 2007)

I have been stuck on cover songs lately, so you have to put up with my amateur music critic schtick...

*"Eye in the Sky" by Jonatha Brooke*
WTF??? Eye in the Sky??? What a weird choice for a cover, and what a great one at that. This ex-Lillith tour female folk singer nails this performance.

*"Hey Ya" by Obadiah Parker*
Yes, it is that "Hey Ya." You wouldn't think a song from one of the greatest rap acts (OutKast) would translate so easily into folk, but you would be wrong. This one is just fun, even down to the "shake it like a polaroid picture" section.

*"Hallelujah" (Live at KCRW) by Brandi Carlile*
A new female folk rocker who is equal parts Joan Baez and Janis Joplin. To pull of this Leonard Cohen/Jeff Buckley style cover, she has some major presence.

*"Time After Time" by Eva Cassidy*
Don't question it and don't delay. Just download this. You will thank me later.
Note: Eva Cassidy died of cancer before she had a chance to record much. This is a true tragedy. Also check out her version of "Songbird."

*"Girls Just Want to Have Fun" by Greg Laswell*
I admit it, I like Cyndi Lauper. You gotta problem with that? No? Good. This cover is very mellow in comparison with the original. A good "sleeping in on Sunday" song.

*"Blackbird" (I AM SAM soundtrack) by Sarah McLachlan*
My lady covers a Beatles tune. God I love her.

*"Gin and Juice" by The Gourds*
Take an old school Snoop Dogg tune and give it to a rocking alternative bluegrass band and this is what happens. I learned of The Gourds when I lived in Little Rock. Put on your "overalls", take off your shoes and grab a mason jar of white lightning! Fo' shizzle my nizzle.

I will end here, though I have about a dozen more in my playlist.


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2007)

Ready for the next dozen.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 14, 2007)

Enigma - Return to Innocence


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 14, 2007)

"Hallelujah" is a great, great song....may just be my favorite Leonard Cohen song...but I still think the best version is by John Cale. Never appreciated Jeff Buckley....too much hype about how he was even better than his dad (Tim Buckley). Sorry....nowhere close. None of these kids ever come close to their parents....I'll always take Richard over Teddy Thompson (although Teddy is getting better....), Bob over any of the assorted Marleys, Frank over Dweezil Zappa........and don't get me started on Rufus Wainright!!!! Take care, Eric


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 14, 2007)

Rufus Wainright! You don't like Rufus Wainright??? 

Eric, did you ever think the problem is that the kids should not be compared to their parents? I mean, Bob Dillon is great and all. But I think his son has a better voice. Bob is the poster child for lazy singers everywhere. I would never compare the two because even though they are related, they are apples and oranges musically.

And Jeff Buckley was good. Overhyped, maybe. But he died before we got to find out.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 14, 2007)

Also, you forgot Ben Taylor (Son of James).


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 14, 2007)

This one is for Heather.









Greatest 80's duo, hands down. The 'stache will not be resisted.


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

John, you are so weird.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 15, 2007)

That really is the problem....these kids should change their names so nobody compares them....Jeff Buckley was overhyped...but I think he died at the same age that his daddy did...I don't know which is dumber...a heroin overdose just as your'e getting your health together, or wading out into the Mississippi into strong current with your boots on...well, maybe I do know which is dumber......and yes, I really, really hate Rufus Wainright! ( although my children hate him even more than I do...)...I love Louden Wainright, and I love the McGarrigles....but Rufus.......no way...I saw the Leonard Cohen movie, where all those different people do his songs, and without a question Rufus was the worst...really ruined those songs even though he was reading the lyrics from cue cards...(Antony was the best, but the camera wisely focused on his face....not his weird arm movements...this guy makes Joe Cocker look poised.....)Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2007)

Buzzin Fly Vol. 1

if you're into the whole lounge music


----------



## Marco (Apr 19, 2007)

jinusean and mobb deep - holding down


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 20, 2007)

Hank Williams Sr. mixed with Death Cab For Cutie.

Good times.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, also some Chris Thomas King.


----------



## Heather (Apr 20, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Hank Williams Sr. mixed with Death Cab For Cutie.
> 
> Good times.



Explain?
Please?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 23, 2007)

Wasted Time by The Eagles

Insane by Fleetwood Mac (the live version w/ a solo Lindsey Buckingham)

Take the Long Way Home by Supertramp



I created an oldies playlist on iTunes.


----------



## Marco (Apr 23, 2007)

Lisa Ono - J'ai Vu (En Duo Avec Henri Salvador)


----------



## Heather (Apr 23, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Wasted Time by The Eagles
> 
> Insane by Fleetwood Mac (the live version w/ a solo Lindsey Buckingham)
> 
> ...



Someone's stuck in the 80's! :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 23, 2007)

propellerheads decksanddrumsandrockandroll


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 24, 2007)

Heather said:


> Someone's stuck in the 80's! :sob:




Eagles from 1976

Lindsey Buckingham cover from 1997

Supertramp from 1979


Google is your friend. oke:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 24, 2007)

Right now a Miles Davis concert from 1969, recorded in Paris...great sound..and I just finished listening to an unbelievable 1980 concert with John McGlaughlin and Larry Coryell, recorded in Japan...Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (May 1, 2007)

violent femmes - blister in the sun


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 1, 2007)

Got another Miles Davis concert...this one from the Fillmore East (ahhhh...all those memories...though I never saw Miles there...) from 1970....Incredible concert, great sound...surprised that it was never released...Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (May 1, 2007)

The Weepies "Gotta Have You".


----------



## likespaphs (May 3, 2007)

anybody tried pandora? i plugged in the propellerheads and got some neat tunes...


----------



## Marco (May 5, 2007)

to all the orchid addicts at the forum

k's choice - im not an addict

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whEpTI6Ydb8&mode=related&search=


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 6, 2007)

John McGlaughlin and Carlos Santana....concert recorded in 1973...only 3 tracks...Love Supreme, Afro-Blue, and Love Supreme again...awsome! Eric


----------



## PHRAG (May 7, 2007)

Windmills Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 8, 2007)

I saw the 1973 John McGlaughlin and Carlos Santana tour. They also had spanish guitarist Gato Barbererii (I think?), Ravi Shankar and his Tabla player with them. The 5 of them played in 1973 in Chicago at the Midwest Buhddist Temple, then on Larabee St. I was in high school. We had to take our shoes off to go into the concert. They played for 3+ hours. It was the most amazing transcendental musical experience I ever had. (nothing to do with the transcendental aroma in the air either). A fond memory.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 8, 2007)

This one was recorded in Berkley in Sept, 1973... I never saw the tour with Santana, but I saw McGlaughlin with the Mahavishnu orchestra several times in the early 70's....I was still in high school when I saw them the first time...and it was truly an amazing experience...never heard a guitar played like that, with such powerful music.....It still moves me when I hear it after all these years...I also saw them at the concert that ended up as their live album, Being and Nothingness....Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (May 13, 2007)

various Jack Johnson songs


----------



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

I created a playlist made up entirely of 1980's hair metal. Righteous.

"I've made up my mind. I ain't wasting no more time... Here I go again. Here I go again."

Whitesnake.

I really need a Trans-am.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 14, 2007)

Santana.....Caravanserai


----------



## Marco (May 25, 2007)

jackie wilson - higher and higher


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2007)

Phish - Fee


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 25, 2007)

I'm getting in a rut....Santana and McGlaughlin, Love, Devotion, Surrender...and McGlaughlin's My Goal's Beyond.....Take care, Eric


----------



## TADD (May 25, 2007)

Aggrolites!!!! - Love isn't Love!!!! Check these guys out they are Boss Hog!


----------



## kentuckiense (May 25, 2007)

Iron & Wine - Passing Afternoon
Broken Social Scene - Anthem for a 17 Year Old Girl


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2007)

jimmy eat world - the middle


----------



## the jive turkey (May 31, 2007)

kentuckiense said:



> Iron & Wine - Passing Afternoon
> Broken Social Scene - Anthem for a 17 Year Old Girl


good stuff^

VV  but not :smitten:
midlake~the trial of van occupanther
clinic~internal wrangler


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Warrior...the new Richard Thompson album..............fantastic! Eric


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2007)

jimmies chicken shack - do right

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZC5as_Wu9g


----------



## rdhed (May 31, 2007)

........."Return Journey"...The Rarely Herd...Blue Grass...............................


----------



## TADD (Jun 1, 2007)

Tim Armstrong - Wake Up!


----------



## gore42 (Jun 2, 2007)

Frederick Delius - Florida Suite (1887)

This is really awesome, in a romantic era sort of way. Some people might find it heavy-handed, but I think it's still really moving. It reminds me more of a movie score than anything else, though 

- Matt


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2007)

KRS One - Step into a world (Rapture's Delight)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 11, 2007)

Happily back in my rut...a Mahavishnu Orchestra concert from Hunter college, 1972. But, also, I'm listening to The Enchantment, the new CD from Chick Corea and Bela Fleck.......Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2007)

Sean Hayes - Flowering Spade

Heard about him on NPR and am really enjoying the album.
His voice is kinda different but he reminds me of a little more upbeat Ray LaMontagne. Kind of...


----------



## ohio-guy (Jun 21, 2007)

ETBG...five fathoms, missing , before today....mostly remixes, I love Tracey Thorne's voice


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 22, 2007)

an internet stream of Bob Dylan's Theme-time radio hour....on spring cleaning....Eric


----------



## Marco (Jun 30, 2007)

red hot chili peppers - by the way


----------



## gore42 (Jun 30, 2007)

Explosions in the Sky - Suddenly I Miss Everyone


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 1, 2007)

Lou Reed, doing Berlin, live....in Berlin, June 26th....fantastic! I saw him do Berlin in Brooklyn last Dec....was the best stuff I've ever heard Lou Reed ever do in concert! Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (Jul 14, 2007)

sublime - santeria
suzanne vage - toms diner


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 14, 2007)

Chick Corea and Bela Fleck, a concert recorded last month....Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 7, 2007)

The Kinks - This Time Tomorrow

(...in preparation for The Darjeeling Limited.)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 7, 2007)

Leonard Cohen...Hallelujah


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

Waterloo ABBA

Ramon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 10, 2007)

BigHead Todd and the Monsters....a 2005 concert .....Eric


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 11, 2007)

rdlsreno said:


> Waterloo ABBA
> 
> Ramon



Yeah! ABBA...somehow I always hear lots of ABBA when Im traveling. So it brings good memories.


Listening to a guilty pleasure...the Jr Vasquez remix of Cartoon Heroes by Aqua...


----------



## Marco (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, sweeeeeeet Caroline dun dun dun
Good times never seem so good......so good.....so good......so good


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 11, 2007)

A Tom Waits concert from last August....Tom Traubert's Blues! Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 12, 2007)

Louden Wainright III...the new one...Strange Weirdo's....Eric


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2007)

al green - lets stay together


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 22, 2007)

Fairport Convention....the original line-up performing Liege and Lief last week at Cropredy.....Eric


----------



## Heather (Sep 15, 2007)

Feist, 1234. 
Damn, I always fall for iPod commercials.....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 15, 2007)

Leonard Cohen, a 1980 concert from Germany...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 2, 2007)

Bruce Springsteen....the concert he did a few days ago in Asbury Park....


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 4, 2007)

Suicidal Tendencies: Lights...Camera...Revolution!


----------



## Candace (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey, no Tower of Swine?oke:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 4, 2007)

You know, I just happened to catch that jab! I live in an apartment building with endless [explative] renovations, and the floor was literally shaking beneath my computer and drawing board today and many others--I needed to move from that hardcore punk to metal/punk hybrid level to stay just shy of sane today. Seriously, it really is messing with my head--the noise that is. We pay way too much for our location at the expense of peace, and I've never wished more that I had separate studio space. (In case you wondered, it's Parc Frontenac--don't move here, no matter how lured you are by the relatively large windows for growing!)


----------



## Candace (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you need to be listening to Lawrence Welk or something! That doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## Heather (Oct 5, 2007)

Robin...I think you need to be an artist in residence at Mobot! Mass Hort's doing an exhibit/fundraiser around that concept this fall. 

http://www.masshort.org/html/showthumbs_paint3.asp


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 5, 2007)

Candace, apparently you're trying to do me in entirely. 

Heather, I'm already there--sort of. I think we're going to move right by the gardens next spring when our lease is up here--it's cheaper AND quiet. Plus the orchid dork in me would kind of dig living in a neighborhood that's also a clonal name (Tower Grove).


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 5, 2007)

OK....now some better sound quality...just got Springsteen's newest, Magic...its great...Eric


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 9, 2007)

MP3's shuffle

Pablo Moses - One People
Gladiators- Boy in Long Pants
Wareika Hills - Not Stranger
Filosofia Reggae - Sentimento bom
Barry Brown - Rain From The Skies
Gentleman - Life Takes More Than That


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 9, 2007)

John Cale.....a series of concerts in Netherlands in 1984...excellent sound quality, originally broadcast on Dutch radio........


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2007)

Mushaboom.


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 9, 2007)

Another shuffle-
marck anthony - Se Esfuma Tu Amor
Hector Tricoche - Noche Sensacional
Amanda Miguel - 01 - Piedra De Afilar
Grupo Niche - Han Cogido La Cosa
La Banda Gorda - Dejalo Ahi
LimaFlow - Salsaton


----------



## Marco (Oct 17, 2007)

wyclef jean - mona lisa


----------



## bench72 (Oct 19, 2007)

Gotan Project - La Revancha del Tango


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Tim, nice to see you!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

50 Cents "The massacre"


----------



## bench72 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Heather... just had to share my recent musical addiction.


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 24, 2007)

Jazz is Dead "Great Sky River"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 24, 2007)

Ooh...I love Jazz is Dead...but now its more Springsteen...the concert he did last week at Madison Square Garden on 10/18................Eric


----------



## gore42 (Oct 25, 2007)

Cab Calloway - Best of the Big Bands (comp from 1920s and 30s).
PJ Harvey - Rid of Me

- Matt


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 26, 2007)

Midnight Oil "Diesel and Dust"


----------



## Ernie (Oct 26, 2007)

Park Bear said:


> Midnight Oil "Diesel and Dust"



To this day, that is one of my fav albums. Don't really know why, but i don't fight it. 

-Ernie


----------



## Heather (Oct 26, 2007)

That was weird. I read "albums" and thought we were talking about plants. Sigh...you know your addicted when....


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2007)

slackers - walking on
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UPHMyuZLAs


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow...a great concert recorded only last week...Tom Waits backed by Kronos Quartet! Amazing..............Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 21, 2007)

Outside, by David Bowie (with Brian Eno)...my kids had to remind me about how good it is.....


----------



## bench72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Maroon 5 - Pure Imagintation


----------



## Heather (Dec 4, 2007)

Far Away, Ingrid Michaelson.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 4, 2007)

Pentangle....The Time Has Come...lots of rare and live stuff...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 4, 2007)

The Chameleons: Don't Fall.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 8, 2007)

M.I.A. - Paper Planes


----------



## bench72 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sigur Ros - Agaetis Byrjun (only because I still don't have the new album..aaargh!!!)


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2007)

Dang, I'm still stuck on Fly Away. 

Need new music ideas - please! I'm in a rather folky mood as of late...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 8, 2007)

Some international folk (or at least folk influenced) recommendations: Väsen, Sorten Muld, Värttinä, Mari Boine, Frifot… Not for “every day” maybe, but talented all.


----------



## dupree1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

folk:
Michael Hurley
Rob McNurlin

not folk:
Jeffrey Frederick & the Clamtones (the best band you've probably never heard)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 16, 2007)

Led Zeppelin....the concert they did earlier this week in London....not the greatest sound quality, but still fantastic!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 18, 2007)

My love - Justin Timberlake f.t. Timbaland and T.I.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2007)

Mine grow best with Marc Knopfler's guitar . Jean


----------



## bench72 (Dec 19, 2007)

Bjork - Volta 

particularly the duet w/ Antony Hegarty - "The Dull Flame of Desire"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you ever seen Antony perform? I saw him last year singing with Lou Reed....my daughter freaked out....the best comparison I can make (for us old poots) is Joe Cocker.....with Tourette's! Take care, Eric


----------



## bench72 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been scanning YouTube for various Antony and the Johnsons clips and I must admit, I think I enjoy listening to him more than watching him.

now listening to:-

Antony & the Johnsons - "If It Be Your Will" (originally by Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 20, 2007)

I love that song! Including Antony's version...but now I'm really excited because I discovered some Velvet Underground rehearsal tapes from 1966...at the Factory, including Nico....not always great sound quality, although its better than I'd expect............really interesting..but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who isn't already a VU lover.....................Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh my, this thread has slipped to the second page? 

New Soul, Yael Naim. 

(damn apple ad got me AGAIN!)


----------



## cwt (Jan 26, 2008)

Joan Baez, Forever young. The Cd.

I must be getting old


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

No, I love Joan! My dad had a thing for her. Just heard a live rendition of "The Circle Game" by her the other day.

(edit, that could have been Judy Collins, dad had a thing for her too! I get them mixed up, clearly.)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 26, 2008)

Lou Reed........a concert from last spring......Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 8, 2008)

Television....recorded in 1978 on Long Island.........................


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 8, 2008)

new kd lang. (haven't like her stuff in the past....)


----------



## bench72 (Feb 8, 2008)

Antony & The Johnsons - "Mysteries of Love"

The song was written by David Lynch/Angelo Badalamenti for the movie Blue Velvet... originally performed by Julee Cruise (she of Twin Peaks fame.. she also sang Falling from said TV series)...

This version though... hmmm... maybe it's that time of the year...

thought I'd add the youtube link for anyone who wants to hear:-

Antony & the Johnson's version

Julee Cruise's version

cheers
tim


----------



## Heather (Feb 13, 2008)

'Lover'

Devendra Banhart


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 13, 2008)

A Lou Reed concert from Sept, 1973....right when "Berlin" was released...the first stop of what became the "Rock & Roll Animal" tour......but much better than what ended up on that record...which was not my favorite Lou Reed album................Take care, Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 15, 2008)

The Clash!!! a concert from Jan3, 1979.......excellent sound quality...........


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 25, 2008)

Gallows: Friendly Bombs


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2008)

Beck: Peaches and Cream


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 26, 2008)

David Crowder Band: A Collision


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2008)

Hybrid remix of Andreas Johnson "Glorious" from russian bootleg CD.


----------



## cwt (Feb 26, 2008)

John Lennon. On radio. Imagine.....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 28, 2008)

Robert Fripp and Brian Eno....Beyond Even


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2008)

Shins, Australia....they remind me so much of the Smiths sometimes...but not always!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 29, 2008)

I love the Shins...my daughter likes them even more...but meanwhile I'm listening to Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton...the concert they did a few nights ago...lots of old Blind Faith stuff................Eric


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, they made me have to go listen to Louder than Bombs.....looong time since I've done that - since college maybe?


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 1, 2008)

Fugazi - Waiting Room


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2008)

OMG, Fugazi! What a blast from the past, I saw them a couple times in Buffalo when I was in school...wow.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 1, 2008)

Heather said:


> OMG, Fugazi! What a blast from the past, I saw them a couple times in Buffalo when I was in school...wow.



Ahhhh I listen to old person music!







Just kidding.

The Kinks - This Time Tomorrow


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2008)

(love the Kinks!) 

Apparently we need a film thread too...I'll work on that tomorrow...


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 3, 2008)

Aaron Copland - Symphony No. 3 [43:35] - ASO May 31/Jun 2/3


----------



## Heather (Mar 3, 2008)

Spoon, The Underdog


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2008)

Best of Jonathon Peters, "After all this time" - Sylver [unreleased].


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 3, 2008)

Berlioz - Roman Carnival Overture, Op. 9


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 3, 2008)

Rihanna, Don't Stop the Music


----------



## Marco (Mar 4, 2008)

eagles - hotel california


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2008)

Joyce Sims - [You are my] All and all.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 4, 2008)

Smiths - Reel Around the Fountain


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

Beethoven Sonata #23


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 4, 2008)

Serge Gainsbourg, Ballade De Melody Nelson


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 5, 2008)

Tchaikovsky Symphony #2


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 6, 2008)

Brian Eno ..Taking Tiger Mountain by Strategy...............


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 6, 2008)

Pixies - River Euphrates

I just can't get over how much I love this song.


----------



## cwt (Mar 7, 2008)

Somebody to love : Queen


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 7, 2008)

Schubert Symphony #8


----------



## bench72 (Mar 7, 2008)

aaah youtube... I love you!!! 

Queen - Somebody to Love

and this got me goin on to - 

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

and of course another classic

Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls

and somehow this led me to:-

Sir Mixalot - Baby Got Back


----------



## Heather (Mar 7, 2008)

bench72 said:


> and somehow this led me to:-



Isn't the internet lovely?


----------



## bench72 (Mar 7, 2008)

yes heather, it is... and it won't let me get back to work..

but meanwhile, for those who thought the Sir Mixalot version of Baby Got Back was too.. hmm.. let's just say 'edgy'...

how about this version - 

Baby Got Back - the Gilbert & Sullivan-ite version


----------



## Heather (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh great, now I need to look....sigh...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 7, 2008)

Underworld: Rez


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 8, 2008)

David Bowie - Starman


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 8, 2008)

M83 - 00783h

I don't really do techno/whatever, but these guys are good.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 8, 2008)

realize - colbie caillat


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2008)

Yet again, Australia, Shins.....addicted! 

Though, I had really weird dreams that woke me up this morning when this came on: 

Spybreak, Propellerheads. 

Ooops, not the sleepy playlist! 
Colby's on that one....


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 10, 2008)

Tchaikovsky, Polonaise from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24
Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Kunzel cond.


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 10, 2008)

Horrorpops, Emotional Abuse


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 11, 2008)

Bach, Mass in B minor


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 11, 2008)

Michael Doucet & Beausoleil, Les Fleurs Fleurissent


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 12, 2008)

Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 13, 2008)

Bruce Springsteen, recorded March 10, 2008.........Does a lot of old stuff! and 2.5 hours long....


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 14, 2008)

Beethoven 9th


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2008)

Jack Johnson: 

Sitting, Waiting, Wishing....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 11, 2008)

Just finished Accelerate, the new one by REM................now I'm listening to an old childhood favorite, Hot Rats by Frank Zappa....................


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 18, 2008)

Velvet Underground, 1967, recorded at a place called the Gymnasium in NY....can actually hear the lyrics to Sister Ray!


----------



## bench72 (Apr 20, 2008)

how hot and sexy is Argentine Tango right now...

Gotan Project - Santa Maria (Del Buen Eyre)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 20, 2008)

More Velvet Underground.....from the reunion tour, an concert in Amsterdam, June 1993...Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (May 1, 2008)

The Jesus and Mary Chain - Just Like Honey


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 4, 2008)

Just discoveered a treasure trove of Tom Waits concerts, all remastered, with great sound quality....from 1974 til 2004, or some other reacent year...right now I'm listening to a fabuluous concert from Austin, Texas, in 1999...even does Downtaown train, which I never thought he performed.......Eric


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 4, 2008)

The Cardigans

Little Black Cloud


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 11, 2008)

Jello Biafra and The Melvins

Yuppie Cadillac


----------



## Marco (May 15, 2008)

beatnuts - watch out now


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2008)

Shins, New Slang, live with Iron and Wine.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 14, 2008)

Came across one of my fave songs from this artist whilst playing random tunes on the computer...

Lisa Mitchell - Too Far Gone 

and it went on from there...

2. Incomplete Lullaby

3. See You When You Get Here


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 17, 2008)

Gogol Bordello............Super Taranta!


----------



## bench72 (Jun 19, 2008)

Woo hoo... first CD purchase for a long long long time...

Carl Risely - The Rise

For those wanting to romance someone - 
"This Guy's In Love With You"

and something that isn't on the album but is just so darn good - 
"Jealous Guy"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 19, 2008)

Joy Division............Best of Joy Division.........how could I not listen to it after seeing Control the other night?


----------



## bench72 (Jun 20, 2008)

aaaah Joy Division... I remember clubbing to "Love Will Tear Us Apart"..

and for something more contemporary - Sugababes "Joy Division"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 20, 2008)

Pere Ubu!!!!!!!!!!!! Something called "Live at the Middle East"......Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 22, 2008)

Tom Verlaine....Flashlight


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2008)

The Middle East is in Boston - a club there. Cool!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 23, 2008)

Brian Eno...801 Live, with Phil Manzanera and some other Roxy Music guys...he even does some beatles and kinks covers!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 29, 2008)

You and I, Celine Dion, A New Day... Live in Las Vegas


----------



## bench72 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mogwai - "Close Encounter" from "Rock Action"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 3, 2008)

Tim Buckley....Live at the Troubador...That's Tim, Jeff's daddy....who I always vastly preferred.............Eric


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2008)

Pink Floyd, Atom Heart Mother

Uncut Starman (Bowie covers)


----------



## Rick Barry (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.pandora.com/

Check it out.

Rick


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2008)

Rick Barry said:


> http://www.pandora.com/
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> Rick



That's kinda neat!


----------



## bench72 (Jul 4, 2008)

awww... they won't let me listen to Pandora because I live in Oz-tralia


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 5, 2008)

I love it! I just created a station that only plays The Fugs.................Eric


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2008)

Helena Paparizou - To fili tis Zois (Vrisko to logo na zo)


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 22, 2008)

Lou Reed - Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 24, 2008)

John Cale and Chris Spedding...live in Stockholm.....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 28, 2008)

Larry Coryell....The Restful Mind (backed by Ralph Towner and other members of Oregon...)


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 28, 2008)

New Order - Temptation


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 29, 2008)

Aaahhhhh...good choice! Eric


----------



## Heather (Jul 29, 2008)

Agreed! Been a long time for me though...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 8, 2008)

Leonard Cohen at the Montreal Jass festival on June 23....a 3 hour concert!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 19, 2008)

David Byrne and Brian Eno...their new album...just came out today, on http://www.everythingthathappens.com/ts/
I love it!


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2008)

Pandora!


(Oh, Edit, Eric, that sounds fab!)


----------



## bench72 (Sep 10, 2008)

Flo Rida feat. Jessica Mauboy - "Running Back"... this is a really awesome R&B(?)/Pop track... 

and for a taste of it... http://www.myspace.com/jessicamauboy


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 11, 2008)

Jefferson Airplane...At The Family Dog Ballroom


----------



## bench72 (Sep 23, 2008)

is this the new sound of Folk music - 

Yael Naim - New Soul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YUxbDEPFiM


----------



## Heather (Sep 23, 2008)

bench72 said:


> is this the new sound of Folk music -
> 
> Yael Naim - New Soul
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YUxbDEPFiM



Hey, that's one of my alarm clock songs! Kinda a cool video, actually. Though I could do without the purple loostrife scene.

I like Perfect Timing by Orba Squara too. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLAg1-YEqOc

(you can discern something here by my choice of music...)  
I honestly don't know why they didn't just build these two songs into the alarm function. It took me a while to find one that wouldn't scare the crap out of me when waking me up. For a while I used the actual ALARM sound, but it is the exact sound of the alarm on Lost and I started dreaming of the numbers 4-8-15-16-23-42 and 108 and started to lose my mind. 


It does wake you up though!


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 25, 2008)

M83 - Kim & Jessie


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 29, 2008)

Bad Religion

Forbidden Beat


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 5, 2008)

MGMT - Electric Feel

I saw this band open for Of Montreal 3 years ago. They were absolutely horrible noise rock. Well, much to my surprise, they have completely redefined their sound and are now this weird psychedelic electro-glam band. And they actually have some good stuff now.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 5, 2008)

Tesla's cover of Ball of Confusion by the Temptations

I've never cared for Tesla or The Temptations...but this has been our Texas anthem for the last few weeks.


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2008)

Flake Music, Spanway Hits

(I miss Albuquerque!!!!Need green chile NOW!)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 29, 2008)

Jefferson's Tree of Liberty....by what I guess is "Jefferson Starship", augmented by other members of the Airplane (Jack Casady, Marty Balin, and Grace Slick) and the violinist from Its a Beautiful Day....(boy do I feel old.....) doing mostly old songs by Pete Seeger, Dylan, Phil Ochs, Richard Thompson....really good. Its great to hear that Marty Balin still sounds the same, if not better....and even Grace Slick still holds up....Take care, Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 22, 2008)

Resurrected an old favorite from my adolescence...the Incredible String Band, 5000 Spirits or the Layers of the Onion. Saw the record producer Joe Boyd the other night talking about his days in the business...with various performers like Bob Neuwirth and Vashti Bunyan singing in between....reminded me of what I have missed........Eric


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2008)

In keeping with Eric's theme:

Love will Keep us Together, Captain and Tennille. 
Weird teen beach memories...

"young and beautiful....I will I will I will!!!"
da da da daaaa.....Stop, stop..........look in my heart and let love keep us together...I will!


----------



## TADD (Nov 23, 2008)

The Clash on Broadway....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 23, 2008)

Now I'm on to Frank Zappa's sequel to Hot Rats.....Waka Jawaka................Eric


----------



## TADD (Nov 23, 2008)

Morphine - You Looke Like Rain...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.brucespringsteen.net/news/index.html
Here's the link for a free download of Bruce Springsteen's latest song....after tonight it has to be paid for......Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 2, 2008)

Fugazi - Waiting Room


----------



## TADD (Dec 3, 2008)

Stiff Little Fingers - Alternative Ulster


----------



## Heather (Dec 3, 2008)

OMG, Fugazi! Weird flashback!!!


----------



## TADD (Dec 4, 2008)

Tadd's Delight - John Coltrane & Miles Davis 

(NO I didn't make it up......)


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2008)

A lot of Nickelback.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 5, 2008)

Dub Side of the Moon


----------



## nikv (Dec 5, 2008)

The Four Seasons by Vivaldi.


----------



## bench72 (Dec 5, 2008)

Eskimo Joe - From The Sea


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 6, 2008)

Bert Jansch.....The Birthday Party


----------



## emydura (Dec 6, 2008)

"Love is the Law" by Paul Kelly

I am going to take this opportunity to plug my favourite singer. Considered by many to be Australia's finest singer/songwriter, Paul Kelly has been around for about 30 years now releasing a countless number of recordings. He is a very versatile artist singing in many different styles from folk, rock, country, bluegrass, funk/reggae and others. While he writes great music he is most famous for his songwriting. In fact in his home state of Victoria his book of lyrics is part of the school curriculum.

While he is pretty famous here he only has a small but very loyal following outside of Australia. On the odd chance anyone is even interested in this, you can download some of his songs for free from his website. These are live recordings from his A to Z shows. Once or twice a year for the past few years, Paul Kelly has played more than 100 of his songs in alphabetical order over four consecutive nights. I saw all four nights at the Sydney Opera House a couple of years back and it was truly amazing. Anyway he has recorded every show and he is uploading them to his website one letter at a time per month. So at the moment you can download the "L" songs he has performed. In January the "L" songs will be replaced by "M" etc etc. These are all free. I have downloaded 65 songs so far and he is not even half way through. If you actually download the "L" songs and love them so much you would like to obtain the A-K songs, PM me and I will tell you where you can get them. These songs are mostly solo or with the odd guest musician. So the songs are pretty stripped back. You can download them from the following website -

http://paulkelly.com.au/A-Z/

David

PS Eric - if you like Bruce Springstein you might want to give him a try. I know a guy who follows Bruce Springstein around the US on his tours. He loves Paul Kelly so much he regularly comes to Australia to see him perform.


----------



## TADD (Dec 6, 2008)

Down by the Riverside - Jimmy Smith & Wes Montgomery


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 7, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix jamming some time in late 1969...supposedly with John McGlaughlin


----------



## bench72 (Dec 8, 2008)

GD Allan - A Little While

Actually this is a friends CD and if you like jazzed up rock, then this might appeal.

http://www.gdallan.com/


----------



## bench72 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hallelujah - Kurt Nilsen, Espen Lind, Askil Holm og, Alejandro Fuentes

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=T2NEU6Xf7lM


----------



## bench72 (Dec 12, 2008)

If I Were A Boy - BC Jean

http://www.broadjam.com/player/playerhosting.asp?play_file=13672_394859

interesting story... who is the actual writer of the song? BC Jean or Beyonce!


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 13, 2008)

The Rolling Stones - Some Girls


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 19, 2008)

Richard Thompson....Watching the Dark


----------



## TADD (Dec 20, 2008)

The H.I.V.E.S.


----------



## Heather (Dec 20, 2008)

I heard the news today....Beatles


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 20, 2008)

Rachid Taha with Brian Eno and Mick Jones...the Stop The war Coalition Concert...with "Rock El Casbah"!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 21, 2008)

Sigur Rós


----------



## nikv (Dec 21, 2008)

Maria Callas singing Madama Butterfly.


----------



## bench72 (Dec 22, 2008)

i was walking around yesterday wearing my "ágætis byrjun" shirt! love love love Sigur Ros!

gonna go listen to em now me thinks...


----------



## TADD (Dec 22, 2008)

Sadly... I am a 35 years old man and "Yummy in My Tummy" by the Wiggles..... Gotta love toddler music.....


----------



## TADD (Dec 22, 2008)

The Bronx - Pleasure Seekers (Back to adult level music)


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 27, 2008)

Dropkick Murphys-Worker's Song


----------



## TADD (Dec 27, 2008)

Street Dogs- Modern Day Labor Anthem


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 27, 2008)

TADD said:


> Street Dogs- Modern Day Labor Anthem



Sweet! I saw them open for Anti-Flag on their last tour--and before anyone gets testy, that's anti-jingoism, not anti-U.S.A.


----------



## TADD (Dec 27, 2008)

By far the best live band I have seen in many many years..... Street Dogs that is..... We need to hang out Robin!

Another great live band...

Thrice - The Earth isn't Humming(Live)


----------



## TADD (Dec 27, 2008)

Been reading many of the back threads......

She & Him -Why Do You Let me Stay Here?

Anyone else..... dig her voice?..... Zooey is super....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 27, 2008)

Burnt Weeny Sandwich....the Mothers of Invention. And on Monday I go to see Gogol Bordello! Eric


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 29, 2008)

A Camp-I Can Buy You


----------



## TADD (Jan 4, 2009)

Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings - What Have You Done for Me Lately?

Heard their record label yesterday on NPR check it out.... DAPTONE Records. Amazing......


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 9, 2009)

An old jazz one - Elvin Jones, Heavy Sounds. Yeah!

Edit: forgot the other name on it - EJ & Richard Davis.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 9, 2009)

Animal Collective - Lion in a Coma


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

http://shurls.com/DooWop/DooWop.html


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 12, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> http://shurls.com/DooWop/DooWop.html



Sweet... Old school! 

Social Distortion-Down on the World Again


----------



## em_tee_w (Jan 12, 2009)

The Police, Synchronicity II


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 13, 2009)

The (International) Noise Conspiracy-Capitalism Stole my Virginity.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2009)

Hitohira no Hanabira by Stereo Pony


----------



## Hien (Jan 14, 2009)

Worth watching & listening to

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/ascentofmoney/video/watch-full-program-the-ascent-of-money/24/

The funniest one is the two economists with the nobel prizes.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2009)

The Tommy Boy Story Volume 1 - Afrika Bambaataa's making me move!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hien said:


> Worth watching & listening to
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wnet/ascentofmoney/video/watch-full-program-the-ascent-of-money/24/
> 
> The funniest one is the two economists with the nobel prizes.


I saw this on PBS. Very interesting.


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG, Capt. and Tenille - Love Will Keep Us Together. 

(I know I'm crazy, it's a childhood thing...Somehow I cannot stop listening though?)


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

Heather said:


> OMG, Capt. and Tenille - Love Will Keep Us Together.
> 
> (I know I'm crazy, it's a childhood thing...Somehow I cannot stop listening though?)



I just listened to this for the first time and it's causing the same thing!!! LOL... I am going to listen something else to change the repeat in my head!!! (There must be a trick...LOL)


Rodes ft. Eleftheria Arvanitaki "Fovamai"


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2009)

You should check out the youtube video, it's pretty hilarious!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

Heather said:


> You should check out the youtube video, it's pretty hilarious!



That is here I listened it from!!! The singer is very expressional and passionate of what she sings...LOL


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2009)

Indeed!

TPBM is on vacation! Yippee!


----------



## Sirius (Jan 15, 2009)

True...but my life is a vacation. Enjoy your trip!

TPBM is looking forward to a relaxing weekend of laundry, grocery shopping and paying bills after a hectic week of running.


----------



## bench72 (Jan 16, 2009)

wow, that is my week (started excercise running again.. coz i'm a masochist.. all the running around at work is obviously not enuff) and now the weekend... hmm.... paid the bills, got my laundry lady and the cleaners arranged, so only have to do the grocery shopping!!! 

and figured to start the weekend off, I'm listening to... drum rolll....

J. Lo - Play!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 16, 2009)

Heather said:


> TPBM is on vacation! Yippee!






PHRAG said:


> TPBM is looking forward to a relaxing weekend of laundry, grocery shopping and paying bills after a hectic week of running.



Aren't those for another thread??????????????:rollhappy::rollhappy:oke:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 18, 2009)

Acoustic Syndicate...Live at the Visualite


----------



## bench72 (Jan 23, 2009)

another Aussie hottie -

Natalie Bassingthwaighte - "Alive"

Natalie Bassingthwaighte - "Someday Soon"


----------



## bench72 (Jan 23, 2009)

back to one of my favourite Icelandic band - 

Sigur Rós - Starálfur 

and the song that introduced me to this band

Sigur Rós - Viorar Vel Til Loftarasa


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 23, 2009)

Antony and the Johnsons...I am a Bird Now


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 28, 2009)

The Mountain Goats - Love Love Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FyFS5kFZ7w
(A fan-made music video)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 2, 2009)

Swarb's Lazarus...(Dave Swarbrick with Maartin Alcock and Kevin Demsey)...recorded August 2006.................


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 3, 2009)

Springsteen...Working on a Dream.....I'm actually kind of disappointed...its OK, not so great. Oh...yesterday I found myself shopping next to Rufus Wainright, in the Chelsea Whole Foods....he dropped his parmesan cheese, and I told him where it rolled off to.......................Eric


----------



## TADD (Feb 4, 2009)

Coltrane in Europe.... With Dolphy, Tyner, Garrison, Jones, and Workman... More specifically Greatness in Graz recorded November '62 Dolphy rips it out....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 4, 2009)

Miles Davis at the Fillmore East...March 1970......................


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tim Buckley....live in Santa Monica, 1969.........


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 14, 2009)

Pavement - Frontwards


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 15, 2009)

Antony and the Johnsons (again)...The Crying Light....I'm taking my daughter to see him on Thursday night (damn! Leonard Cohen was sold out!!!)...Take care, Eric


----------



## bench72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Faithless - Outrospective


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2009)

Buckwheat Zydeco.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJcxtOLoXrM


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 16, 2009)

John Cale....a concert from New Jersey in 1980......


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 17, 2009)

Tricky, Overcome


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 17, 2009)

Carlos Santana and John McGlaughlin......another concert from 1973..one I never heard before....opens up with My Favorite Things and goes on for another 2 hours.....


----------



## bench72 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bjork - Dancer In The Dark Soundtrack

"I've Seen It All"

If you get a chance also watch the movie... talk about emo!!!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Feb 20, 2009)

Midnight Oil - Blue Sky Mine


----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2009)

pandora.com THANKS RICK

Started with K.D. Lang, Norah Jones,...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 20, 2009)

I took my daughter last night to see Antony and the Johnsons......what a great concert! Absolutely amazing....and the surprising part was how funny he is! He talked a lot between songs, told stories, kind of reminded me of Tom Waits in that respect...but you'd think with all those tortured angst ridden lyrics he'd be a depressed kind of guy...instead, the opposite is true...in fact, his songs seemed much more humorous after his talks....I'd highly recommend him if you get the chance to see him! Take care, Eric


----------



## Orchidzrule (Feb 20, 2009)

David & David - Welcome To The Boomtown


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2009)

Lucky: Jason Mraz and Colbie Cailllat.


----------



## nikv (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm currently listening to _The Queen Symphony_ by Tolga Kashif. If you like symphonic music and you also like Queen, then this CD is for you. I picked it up at Rasputin for 3.95 USD last week.


----------



## bench72 (Feb 22, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Antony and the Johnsons......what a great concert! Absolutely amazing....and the surprising part was how funny he is! ...you'd think with all those tortured angst ridden lyrics he'd be a depressed kind of guy...instead, the opposite is true...in fact, his songs seemed much more humorous after his talks....I'd highly recommend him if you get the chance to see him! Take care, Eric



was just reading up on him and his new album, which is apparently a lot less 'tortured'. how lucky you are to have gone and seen him... he's definitely one of the fave artists.


course at the moment, I'm still listening to my mix tape -

*Radiohead*

which has the following songs...

*'Creep'* (Acoustic version)
*'High & Dry'
'No Surprises'
'Fake Plastic Trees'
'Street Spirit'*


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 22, 2009)

Lou Reed ...live at the Highline Ballroom last May....I took my daughter to that concert! it was great...he had John Zorn as a guest......


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 27, 2009)

Fleetwood Mac...from April, 1970....the last concert with Peter Green on guitar..from Wolfgang's Vault......


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike Oldfield - Moonlight Shadow


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 6, 2009)

Joe Strummer and the Mescalero's.....from Feb 2002, the years he died.....a concert in Brooklyn, NY.....


----------



## bench72 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shirley Bassey - The Remix Album

"Where Do I Begin" (Away Team Remix)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 10, 2009)

Gogol Bordello and Les Claypool.....doing songs by Tom Waits...recorded last June at Bonaroo.......


----------



## Clark (Mar 13, 2009)

RUSH The Spirit Of Radio: Greatest Hits 1974-1987


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 13, 2009)

Tom Waits, again....(can't get enough of him!)..radio concert in Connecticut, 1976...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 14, 2009)

m. ward
phish at hampton


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 14, 2009)

Persephone's bees - Nice day (newly for the european market re-released album "Notes From The Underworld")

video in Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy1Qs0smLqQ


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2009)

Prodigy


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 28, 2009)

The Cure - Close to Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9DAoAGhu2s

Probably the only Cure song I'd publicly admit to liking.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 29, 2009)

Chick Corea and John McLaughlin..a concert recorded earlier this week in Modesto California....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 13, 2009)

Robyn Hitchcock....Goodnight Oslo


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 13, 2009)

the sounds of humidifier and lights........honeywell/lifelite....LOL


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 15, 2009)

Pixies - Head On

(a cover of the Jesus and Mary Chain song.)


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 15, 2009)

Mirwais - Naive Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR7i96CZN0E


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 15, 2009)

moby - porcelain


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 15, 2009)

Elliot Smith...New Moon


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2009)

(I need to branch out) I'm Your's, Jason Mraz.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 16, 2009)

The Other Side Of The Moon by Ursula 1000


----------



## nikv (Apr 16, 2009)

Ravel's Bolero. And yes, I'm having horrible flashbacks to that god-awful movie _10_ with Bo Derek. I think she ruined this music for me forever.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 16, 2009)

LCD Soundsystem - Someone Great

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaYsczkWti0


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 16, 2009)

Something by the Shins...before they were the Shins....called Flake Music....


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 16, 2009)

Franz Ferdinand - "Ulysses"


----------



## bench72 (Apr 17, 2009)

Jennifer Hudson - Spotlight


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 17, 2009)

Marche Funebre by Soap&Skin


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 17, 2009)

Rush - Armor & Sword


----------



## bench72 (Apr 20, 2009)

WOOOO HOOO!!!!

There's a new Pet Shop Boys album.. and for a preview...

Love Etc


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 20, 2009)

bench72 said:


> WOOOO HOOO!!!!
> 
> There's a new Pet Shop Boys album.. and for a preview...
> 
> Love Etc



Excellent!!! thanks for posting... :clap:

You need more You need more You need more You need more
You need more You need more You need more You need more
You need more 
:drool:


----------



## bench72 (Apr 21, 2009)

lol... yeah.. u need more!


----------



## Heather (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Something by the Shins...before they were the Shins....called Flake Music....



Sweet! I love Flake! 
I gave up on the Shins as my primary thing to listen to about 2 months ago. A little too depressing. I should try them again, I'm getting a bit weary of Jason Mraz. 
I just need something I REALLY know well in order to drive these days.


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2009)

soft white underbelly


----------



## bench72 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lily Allen - The Fear


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 24, 2009)

Acoustic Syndicate...Live at the Visualite


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 25, 2009)

matt and kim - grand


----------



## Clark (Apr 25, 2009)

beyonce


----------



## bench72 (Apr 25, 2009)

which Beyonce album / song?

i was just listening to Beyonce "If I was A Boy" and comparing it to the BC Jean version (better IMHO).

Now listening to Lily Allen - Allright, Still (album)


----------



## Clark (Apr 26, 2009)

bench72 said:


> which Beyonce album / song?


dangerously in love

presently listening to jp-screaming for vengeance


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 1, 2009)

Chick Corea and John Mclaughlin....Five Peace Band Live................


----------



## nikv (May 1, 2009)

Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy


----------



## likespaphs (May 2, 2009)

M. Ward


----------



## bench72 (May 2, 2009)

Macy Gray - I've Committed Murder 

very apt as I've just seen another of my Paph leucochilum has gone to orchid heaven


----------



## Orchidzrule (May 2, 2009)

U2's "Even Better Than The Real Thing" which I always think is an ode to Diet Coke!

Condolences to Bench for his loss.ity:


----------



## kentuckiense (May 5, 2009)

Stereolab - Peng! 33


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 5, 2009)

Robyn Hitchcock.....Spooked


----------



## bench72 (May 8, 2009)

hmm, maybe i've listed this before... but after a few drinks, it seems appropriate...

Carl Risely - The Rise


errr....


----------



## likespaphs (May 8, 2009)

sts9


----------



## Clark (May 9, 2009)

disc 1
Metallica- Cunning Stunts


----------



## Roly0217 (May 9, 2009)

Please Don't Stop - Keyshia Cole


----------



## Orchidzrule (May 9, 2009)

Abacab-Genesis


----------



## likespaphs (May 10, 2009)

npr


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2009)

disc 2


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 10, 2009)

In a Silent Way.....Miles Davis


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 15, 2009)

Leonard Cohen, Live in London........................


----------



## Clark (May 22, 2009)

jimmy buffet - live in Hawaii


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 22, 2009)

New Order.....Brotherhood


----------



## Orchidzrule (May 23, 2009)

Cosmic Thing by the B52s


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 23, 2009)

Robyn Hitchcock....with the Venus 3 (which includes Peter Buck, of REM), Gillian Welch, and John Paul Jones (yes, the Led Zep guy) recorded 2 years ago....


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2009)

Armin van Buuren ft Sharon den Adel - In and Out of Love


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 28, 2009)

Leo Kottke.....recorded Jan. 31 this year, in San Francisco.....


----------



## Clark (May 30, 2009)

soundtrack from Pulp Fiction


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 14, 2009)

Robyn Hitchcock.....Element of Light......I went to see Robyn Hitchcock and his new band, The Venus 3, (which has Peter Buck and other members of REM) at a new small club in Brooklyn. Great show...lots of stuff from it on Youtube if anyone wants me to post...Small place, great sound, got to meet Robyn and Peter after the show. What was also great was going to a nice small restaurant before the show, and eating next to the musicians...certainly didn't need to worry about being late for the concert! Take care, Eric


----------



## bench72 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kat de Luna - Whine Up


----------



## bench72 (Jun 20, 2009)

Oleta Adams - Get Here

had to edit after following links and here are a couple of Aussie Boys singing the same song... awww...

Tim Campbell & Anthony Callea - Get Here


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 20, 2009)

Ry Cooder and Nick Lowe.....a concert recorded 2 days ago in Amsterdam......


----------



## Orchidzrule (Jun 20, 2009)

Doolin' Dalton by the Eagles from the album Desperado


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 2, 2009)

New Order - Love Vigilantes


----------



## Clark (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry White.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 2, 2009)

Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yTIpcwBTTs

I've been on a new wave kick lately.


----------



## bench72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Duffy - Warwick Avenue

amazing song, voice and what a touching video!


----------



## nikv (Jul 28, 2009)

Beethoven's Ninth Symphony


----------



## bench72 (Aug 8, 2009)

Adele - Chasing Pavements

also, Airto Edmundo's version on youtube... and also Brandon Webster's version on youtube... and also Linda Paek's version on youtube... aaah, just add them all to your playlist.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 8, 2009)

Assembly of Dust....Some Assembly Required


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 15, 2009)

Warren Zevon.....concert recorded in Rochester,NY, 1994..........................


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 19, 2009)

Very Cellular Songs...the music of the Incredible String Band. Recorded last month in London....it has Mike Heron and Clive Palmer, but Robin Williamson refuses to perform those old songs...so the concert was led by Robyn Hitchcock, with Richard Thompson on most of the songs...as good as expected!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 20, 2009)

Os Mutantes on rhapsody...psychedelic funkish thingy


----------



## bench72 (Aug 28, 2009)

after seeing the Dali exhibition in Melbourne Australia recently, I just can't seem to get this music and video out of my head...

"Destino" - composer: Armando Dominguez; performed by Dora Luz & Michael Starobin

make sure u click on the web link to listen and definitely view the video!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 1, 2009)

Hedley - Gunnin'


----------



## bench72 (Sep 4, 2009)

Gossip - Heavy Cross


----------



## TADD (Sep 4, 2009)

This Monkey's Gone to Heaven - The Pixies


----------



## Clark (Sep 20, 2009)

Alice Cooper - Zipper Catches Skin (ouch!)

I'll s*** if anybody else has this.


----------



## TADD (Sep 20, 2009)

Strange Times - The Black Keys


----------



## Clark (Oct 3, 2009)

No Doubt


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 3, 2009)

Leo Kottke...a concert from 1973, in Conn........I've never heard a guitar played that fast!


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2009)

pandora.com


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 18, 2009)

A John Cale concert from 1989.....


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2009)

U2
how to dismantle an atomic bomb


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 24, 2009)

Stary Olsa
"Favaryt" (Album: Skarby Litvinau [Renaissance])


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 24, 2009)

The Silver Jews....American Water


----------



## Clark (Oct 25, 2009)

Rush
Signals
My neighbors might be listening too.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 25, 2009)

Chick Corea, Stanley Clarke, Lenny White.....recorded Oct 20 2009 in Paris.....


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 26, 2009)

Listening to an album titled "3 Rounds and a Sound" by Blind Pilot


----------



## Clark (Nov 1, 2009)

Frampton Comes Alive!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 1, 2009)

Richard Thompson, recorded at City Winery on Oct. 22.....I saw him there the night before...what a great concert!


----------



## Clark (Nov 8, 2009)

George Micheals


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 8, 2009)

Artist: *Clarika*
Album: *Moi En Mieux*


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 8, 2009)

Danny Thompson's Whatever, recorded live in 1992....this was a jazz group led by Danny Thompson, the bassist for Pentangle (who also played with the Incredible String Band, Tim Buckley, and more recently with Richard Thompson).


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 9, 2009)

Iris Dement's "My Life" album from 1994.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 9, 2009)

Bruce Springsteen recorded just this past saturday at Madison Square Garden...doing The Wild, the Innocent, and the E Street Shuffle in its entirety!


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 9, 2009)

God Help The Girl


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 10, 2009)

Gogol Bordello....Live from Axis Mundi


----------



## Clark (Dec 19, 2009)

Christmas music.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 20, 2009)

John Sebastian and David Grisman...a concert from last month...


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 20, 2009)

Mark Knopflers new one; Get lucky !!! Jean


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 20, 2009)

'Tis the season for Bob Rivers Twisted Christmas-"The Restroom Door Said Gentlemen" and "Walkin' 'Round in Women's Underwear" :rollhappy::rollhappy:.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 20, 2009)

The Velvet Underground...a concert from 1968.....


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2010)

The Who
LIVE


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 7, 2010)

West, Bruce jr and Laing....concert from Jan 30...Jack Bruce couldn't make it...so his son replaced him.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 12, 2010)

John Coltrane...recorded in Belgium, 1965........


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2010)

my neighbors and i are jammin to some old Rush 2112.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 24, 2010)

Jethro Tull....a concert from May 1970 at the Fillmore East....and I was there for it! It was nice to go to a school only 3 blocks from the Fillmore.......


----------



## nikv (Apr 24, 2010)

Maria Callas.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 27, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix....recorded in 1969, San Diego....great concert!


----------



## Clark (Apr 28, 2010)

i was four.

Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 13, 2010)

The Mountain Goats - International Small Arms Traffic Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_0nROFZDvQ


----------



## Kavanaru (May 22, 2010)

Marina and the Diamonds' debut album: 'The Family Jewels'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JHINokmH6w&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_oMD6-6q5Y&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1VTcJfL7RE


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 22, 2010)

Miles Davis....recorded in Belgium, 1967, with Wayne Shorter, Herbie Hancock, and Tony Williams


----------



## valenzino (May 23, 2010)

Steve Vai....Window on my soul...


----------



## Clark (May 23, 2010)

Last night- Barry White.

Some classic KISS now.


----------



## Hera (May 23, 2010)

Halestorm..


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 29, 2010)

John Cale, doing all of Paris 1919 live (along with some more songs) with a full orchestra...recorded last March in London.


----------



## jewel (May 29, 2010)

tokio hotel - ready set go!

this is my favorite band ever!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 30, 2010)

Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks....recorded last month in Mass.


----------



## Lanmark (May 31, 2010)

Artist: Les Rita Mitsouko
Album: Variéty (2007)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 31, 2010)

The Stooges....1969


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 2, 2010)

Space Oddity by David Bowie, 1969, 1972


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 2, 2010)

"Z powietrza" by Anna Maria Jopek & Marek Napiórkowski


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 2, 2010)

*artist:* Amélie-les-crayons
*album:* Et pourquoi les crayons?
*year:* 2004


----------



## Clark (Jun 11, 2010)

Van Halen
Van Halen


----------



## nikv (Jun 11, 2010)

Beethoven's Third Symphony.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 12, 2010)

John McGlaughlin....To The One


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 16, 2010)

Richard and Linda Thompson... a concert recorded in 1982, just around the time they were breaking up...possibly one of their very last concerts. You can feel the tension...made for some great music though!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Omar Faruk Tekbilek - Kolaymi

(I was looking for it several years now, cause I had only heard of the music, but never found out the name... thank god it is on youtube)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 22, 2010)

A tribute concert for Kate McGarrigle....recorded last week in the UK...features the McGarrigle/Wainright family members and the Thompson family members...including Richard and Linda Thompson....together!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 7, 2010)

David Bowie with 9 inch Nails.....recorded 1995...great concert!


----------



## tenman (Jul 8, 2010)

Same background noise as always: whatever's on the tv that isn't too offensive and keeps the dogs company.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 8, 2010)

George Harrison and Eric Clapton, recorded in Japan, 1991


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 16, 2010)

Acoustic Syndicate...recorded July 3 in Charlotte.....


----------



## jewel (Jul 16, 2010)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters  love this song!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 16, 2010)

Artist: Dan Black
Song: Ecstasy
Album: Un (2009)


----------



## Clark (Jul 16, 2010)

shuffle


----------



## TADD (Jul 16, 2010)

Tons of Dinosaur Jr & Sonic Youth


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 16, 2010)

Meatloaf....recorded July 12 in Conn.


----------



## wojtek (Jul 19, 2010)

Ozzy Osbourne "Let Me Hear You Scream"


----------



## jewel (Jul 19, 2010)

Plain White T's - Hey There Delilah


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 19, 2010)

Pentangle, the original members, including Jaqui McShee, Bert Jansch, John Renbourn, and Danny Thompson...recorded 2 years ago in Scotland.


----------



## jewel (Jul 20, 2010)

Billy Idol - white wedding


----------



## tenman (Aug 1, 2010)

A list of songs (in my itunes) I like to sing when I go to karaoke; the previous song was "Collide" by Howie Day; this one is "Wherever You Will Go" by The Calling; next up is my signature song, "Stand By Your Man" by Tammy Wynette (oddly enough, I get requests for it!). I sing a varied list of things from funny to country, contemporary and classics.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 1, 2010)

I am listening to the 2006 album "Quiet Exit" by Elvira Nikolaisen. I like this album a lot!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 1, 2010)

New Riders of the Purple Sage...a radio concert from Connecticut, recorded last Thursday.


----------



## jewel (Aug 1, 2010)

Blue Öyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper , one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 9, 2010)

Jimmy Cliff...recorded August 3 in Ohio....he sounds as good now, if better, than he did back in '72!


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2010)

Folsom Prison Blues
Ring of Fire
I Walk the Line
and others...


----------



## Clark (Sep 11, 2010)

Blondie
Best of


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 11, 2010)

Miles Davis, recorded in Germany(?) October 22, 1971....excellent sound quality.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm listening to an old album by Paul Simon, "There Goes Rhymin' Simon" from 1973 (remastered on CD with bonus tracks)


----------



## Shiva (Sep 12, 2010)

Rebecca Luker: Anything Goes!


----------



## Clark (Oct 2, 2010)

bunch of live Led Zeppelin off of youtube.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 2, 2010)

Sheryl Crow: Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2010)

eels: tomorrow morning


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 2, 2010)

Richard Thompson...a concert recorded in 1990, in Staten Island (!)...just before that, a concert with John Cale and Chris Spedding, recorded in 1988.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 19, 2010)

Album "The Hundred In the Hands" (Sep. 2010) by The Hundred In the Hands... just fantastic!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 19, 2010)

Yet another Richard Thompson...his latest album, Dream Attic. His best album in over 15 years...recorded live with his new band. I'm going to see his band on Saturday.....should be fantastic!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 22, 2010)

Bob Dylan, recorded last Tuesday in Nashville. Unusually good....I can actually recognize the songs. Maybe its my imagination, but it seems that he is sounding and singing more like Tom Waits these days.........


----------



## Clark (Oct 25, 2010)

Just conquered the iTunes website.
Started with live Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2010)

can't remember what is sitting on my turntable at the moment, but 90% of the time it is something by Guided by Voices...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2010)

I know this isn't what I'm listening to, but I wanted to post it online for people with a sense of humor who play the card game of hearts

Here is a Song about the Game of Hearts, which of course can be very aggravating! - You Gotta Hate Hearts' (created by Bruce Freedman, Woburn, Ma)
-sung to the song "You Gotta Have Heart" by the Damn Yankees

You Gotta play Hearts,
Where the points hit you like darts,
It's a horrible Crime
You eat the Queen the first time,
And then it starts,
You start to hate Hearts.

You're annoyed,
Cause the pass screwed up your void,
And now the Queen you just got
On that pass shows that you're not
Just paranoid,
You're annoyed.

You try to shoot,
But the cards just don't distribute,
So instead of stayin' alive
You go and eat twenty-five;
A puppy shoot
Stinking suit.

Once again you lose
Cause you got no stinking twos,
The language is getting obscene
You're three just ate the Queen,
What's the use,
You just lose.

Use your smarts
Before your score goes off the charts,
The other players are low
You think you're safe but then NO!
Ouch, that smarts,
You gotta play hearts.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 4, 2010)

Just finished a fantastic concert...the reunion of Buffalo Springfield at the Bridge School benefit on Oct 24.....they sound unbelievably good....Neil Young especially (no surprise there...). Now I'm listening to the Grande Mothers Reunited....recorded a few days ago in Paris, Oct. 31....some of the members of the original Mothers of Invention..again, sounds really good.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 5, 2010)

Tuck & Patti "Tears of Joy"... I had almost forgotten they exist.. and yesterday a friend gave me this CD...


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 6, 2010)

mark knopfler screenplays :drool: :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## wojtek (Nov 6, 2010)

Robert Plant "Band of Joy"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 6, 2010)

The new album from Brian Eno.....Small Craft on a Milk Sea. And I just finished listening to the new one from Antony and the Johnsons, Swanlights.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 9, 2010)

Procol Harum...recorded last Friday night on Long Island....


----------



## wojtek (Nov 27, 2010)

Duran Duran - Ordinary World


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 27, 2010)

Taj Mahal....recorded last month at UCLA.


----------



## Clark (Nov 27, 2010)

Rick James.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 21, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix.....the various takes of "Voodoo Chile" that eventually were edited into the track on Electric Ladyland.....all were great!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 28, 2011)

Devo...recorded last week in San Francisco.


----------



## koshki (Mar 29, 2011)

Mozart string ensembles. From my 170 disc collection of complete works.


----------



## Clark (Apr 9, 2011)

Chris Isaak
Heart Shaped World


----------



## Heather (May 11, 2011)

kentuckiense said:


> I was totally about to post about Beulah. Emma Blowgun's Last Stand = their best song, no doubt.



Funny, you know this turned into, not only my iPhone default ring tone but also, my alarm every morning. 

I've been using it for years now…was just listening to the song for the first time in a very long time and fondly remembered this thread. So, that said…I'm listening to emma Blowgun's Last Stand. But Brian turned me on to their other stuff.  Collective Slippertalk effort.  Five years later this stuff makes me laugh a little.


----------



## Clark (May 17, 2011)

Buffet
5 o'clock just started.
Cheers!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 17, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix......Blues


----------



## jmelot (May 19, 2011)

Chopin, Nocturne in A-flat


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 19, 2011)

Leo Kottke...recorded May 6 in Princeton, NJ.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 27, 2011)

Yusuf Islam (AKA Cat Stevens), recorded May 20 in Rotterdam. Funny...I couldn't stand him when I was a kid...now I can actually appreciate his songs.


----------



## jmelot (Jun 1, 2011)

Mourir pour les idées, Georges Brassens, adapted by Pierre de Galliande.

Certainly nothing I would have listened to ten years ago!


----------



## wojtek (Jun 2, 2011)

Gary Moore - Live Blues (1993) "Still Got The Blues"


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 2, 2011)

2046 Soundtrack....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 2, 2011)

Hot Tuna....Steady As She Goes....their first album of new music in decades!


----------



## wojtek (Jun 6, 2011)

Gienek Loska & Maciej Maleńczuk - You Can't Judge a Book by the Cover 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdDnsnB0GSU


----------



## nikv (Jun 6, 2011)

Itzhak Perlman performing The Four Seasons by Vivaldi. I never get tired of listening to this CD.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Tom Waits...recorded in Berlin, in 2004.


----------



## Hien (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think a lot of peoples listen to her songs and may even think that my taste is too old. But here , Jessica Lange as Patsy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2ETkH2Mh1k&feature=related
other songs;
Your cheating heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6N08SqvZew&feature=related
If you've got leaving in your mind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ1R5isMXxk&feature=related
I am blue again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRZr4zpeAEE&feature=related
Crazy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8&feature=related
and her last, crazy arms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fklJZDtEM4&feature=related

her voice really breaks your heart, or if your heart.... you would feel it deeply in her voice.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 16, 2011)

Buffalo Springfield, reunited last week at Bonnaroo....this time playing electric instruments!


----------



## Clark (Jun 17, 2011)

Talking Heads


----------



## wojtek (Jun 23, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 23, 2011)

Mahavishnu Orchestra, recorded in late '73 in Hollywood, Ca.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 30, 2011)

Reminiscing.............Brian Eno, Taking Tiger Mountain by Strategy


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2011)

Worldwide Groove Corporation - Mas Que Nada

Great redo of a classic..very laid back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KML9BY_HqI8


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 8, 2011)

Fairport Convention....the reunion of the original Liege and Lief lineup (with Chris Whyle replacing Sandy Denny) performing the entire album back in 2007.


----------



## Pete (Jul 8, 2011)

down with disease from 9/11/00, by phish. monster live version


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 9, 2011)

Mayra Andrade, from Cape Verde... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIGndfywArw&sns=fb


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 9, 2011)

Marco said:


> Worldwide Groove Corporation - Mas Que Nada
> 
> Great redo of a classic..very laid back
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KML9BY_HqI8



interesting version...


----------



## wojtek (Jul 26, 2011)

Wilki - Here I am 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se9lF-aNrxM&feature=related


----------



## Marco (Aug 3, 2011)

Blackalicious - Make You Feel That Way

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIGJ1lekcMg

The song may go a little fast..here's the lyrics....http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/blackalicious/makeyoufeelthatway.html

I love this song it puts a smile on my face whenever I listen to it.. I especially like when he says "Deaf man get his hearing now in come vibes. Blind man get sight see his first sunrise" It makes me imagine opening my eyes for the first time and the first thing I see a multigrowth sanderianum with multiple spikes. Or being in a rainforest one bright morning and the first thing you ever hear in your life is the orchestra of birds humming.


----------



## paurts (Aug 7, 2011)

I have had an exceptionally long week at the office just this past week. I am using the weekend to recharge and reenergize and be ready for the battle that resumes this monday. So I'm playing slow, soothing songs. But once the song got to Easy by The Commodores, I put itunes on repeat. this one song has been playing for about 3 hours straight without pause.


----------



## Marco (Aug 7, 2011)

Lisa Ono - La vei en rose

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2NKon2LmvM

I don't know how to speak french so I'm not sure if the translation is accurate. If you know what the translation is feel free to msg it to me.

I have three of here CDs and I can listen to each one from start to finish and enjoy the whole thing


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 10, 2011)

Carlos Santana and John McGlaughlin....reunited after 38 years, at the Montreaux Jazz Festival last month. Sound quality not the best, but the music is great!


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2011)

Michael Franti & Spearhead - Say Hey (I Love You)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs&ob=av2e

I love the lyrics. Makes me feel like I'm in the Caribbean.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 7, 2011)

More Richard Thompson...at the moment he's singing "Who Knows Where the Time Goes"....recorded 3 days ago in Westhamptom, LI.


----------



## wojtek (Sep 19, 2011)

:smitten:Carrie Underwood :smitten: - Temporary Home


----------



## Justin (Sep 19, 2011)

The Replacements, _Tim_


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 19, 2011)

The Zombies......50th anniversary tour, recorded in Pennsylvania this past Saturday.....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 18, 2011)

Led Zeppelin....the rehearsal tape for the 2007 reunion.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 31, 2011)

Bad as Me....the new album from Tom Waits


----------



## wojtek (Dec 4, 2011)

Nine Inch Nail "Hurt"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 4, 2011)

Barfly.......from the reunited Rocket From The Tombs...its actually their first studio album. I'm going to be seeing them next week.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm on You Tube! I'm the guy with the white moustache in the lower right corner, in front of the stage in the close-up shots.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rQ3kUTkglY


----------



## Clark (Dec 16, 2011)

hmmm......
Wondering if we stood next to eachother at LaMoore's 25-30 years ago.


----------



## fbrem (Dec 16, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Bad as Me....the new album from Tom Waits



this, like always from him, is an awesome album, great choice


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 16, 2011)

The latest from Stephen Malkmus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-UNmW0dXhQ


----------



## keithrs (Dec 16, 2011)

I've got it on the Dirty Gold channel.... Local band...
Dirty Gold-Quite life


----------



## Clark (Feb 1, 2012)

just spent an iTunes gift card on

Aerosmith
Live! bootleg

Ride of the Valkyries
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra version

and a couple from Gaga


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 1, 2012)

Danny Thompson and friends...."not" a tribute to John Martyn, recorded Jan 30, 2010.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 14, 2012)

Jerry Jeff Walker....I had forgotten that he even existed any more...but its a concert recorded a few days ago, 2/10, in Austin, Tx (of course). Sounds as good as ever, and Mr. Bojangles can still send a chill up my spine..................


----------



## Clark (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB9YIsKIEbA&feature=related
Cheers.


On a happier note-
Anybody else click the Nancy Sinatra vid?


----------



## keithrs (Feb 29, 2012)

The lantern - By the Stones is on...... Great album!!! 

Stones are in my blood as you can tell by my name... Dame Hippies... LOL


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 1, 2012)

Lou Reed....a concert recorded in March 1973, still doing his Transformer and VU stuff, but before he got that slick arena band he used later in the year, on the R&R animal tour.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 7, 2012)

New Order......a concert recorded in June 1989.....still sounds fresh and bouncy!


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2012)

Bach cello pieces by Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 8, 2012)

The Incredible String Band...from one of their (unfortunately very few) full reunion concerts, with BOTH Mike Heron and Robin Williamson, from Oct 24, 2002.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jun 29, 2012)

Fixing A Hole, Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, The Beatles. But I've been listening a lot to Tally Hall recently.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 29, 2012)

Lumineers 'Hey Ho'


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 4, 2012)

Fleetwood Mac....a concert from their glory days back in 1970, before Peter Green went insane and left them.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 4, 2012)

The Boxer by Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## wojtek (Oct 8, 2012)

SIXX:A.M. Accidents Can Happen


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2012)

Skrillex!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 10, 2012)

The newest from John Cale....Shifty Adventures in Nooky Wood
(Don't blame me...that really is the title.)


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2012)

The Prodigy


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 21, 2012)

LOL... Love Prodigy!!!

Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack. It's kinda Christmas like...

I play it from Halloween to Christmas! Multi-seasonal soundtrack!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rolling Stones...recorded a few weeks ago in London...not only with Bill Wyman and Mick Taylor, but Eric Clapton too!


----------



## Clark (Jan 14, 2013)

Judas Priest
Unleashed in the East


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 2, 2013)

David Bowie's new album!!!!! I already have it pre-ordered on Amazon, but it's been released for streaming!


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2013)

More Guided by Voices and yesterday some Fastbacks


----------



## Secundino (Mar 3, 2013)

Nina Zilli, 10milla.


----------



## eggshells (May 15, 2013)

Been listening to the shins especially "simple song"


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 16, 2013)

*Now playing*

Nashville Fiddles- 30 Fiddle Classics

My favorite music is any instrumental music, especially fiddle and classical music.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 16, 2013)

A Ginger Baker and Friends concert from 1988.....


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2013)

'my business is the blues, and business is good'... on tv late-night


----------



## Dane (May 20, 2013)

"Ed sheeran- Give me love "
The song i've got playing now


----------



## chris20 (May 20, 2013)

Sibelius violin concerto, Sarah Chang.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 21, 2013)

Der Rosenkavalier, Act II (Haitink/EMI)


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 21, 2013)

chris20 said:


> Sibelius violin concerto, Sarah Chang.



How is it? I only have the Heifitz version.


----------



## chris20 (May 21, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> How is it? I only have the Heifitz version.



It's great! She really plays it passionately. I watched on YouTube--you get a good view of her $3 million Guarneri violin. Max Vengerov's performance
(also on YouTube) is also very good.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 8, 2013)

The Proclaimers/500 Miles

Because it has been stuck in my mind for a while now...


Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah

Because it's wonderful...


Gary Jules - Mad World

Loved the movie (Donnie Darko) and this cover.


W.A.S.P. - Hold on to My Heart

It's W.A.S.P., nuff said.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 8, 2013)

If you like Jeff Buckley, see the new movie Greetings From Tim Buckley. All about how Jeff comes to perform in a tribute concert to Tim, and has to come to terms with his his feelings about the father he didn't know, or previously care about. Not a great film, but if you are a fan of either Buckley, especially Tim, you'll appreciate it well. I never actually cared for Jeff (thought he was over hyped) but daddy Tim was part of the soundtrack of my adolescence...what an unbelievable voice. Both tragically gone before their time.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 9, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> If you like Jeff Buckley, see the new movie Greetings From Tim Buckley. All about how Jeff comes to perform in a tribute concert to Tim, and has to come to terms with his his feelings about the father he didn't know, or previously care about. Not a great film, but if you are a fan of either Buckley, especially Tim, you'll appreciate it well. I never actually cared for Jeff (thought he was over hyped) but daddy Tim was part of the soundtrack of my adolescence...what an unbelievable voice. Both tragically gone before their time.


Nah, I just like his version of 'Hallelujah'. I'm more a fan of Blackie Lawless (W.A.S.P.) and his very personal album 'Crimson Idol'. That's really more my cup of tea.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 9, 2013)

My favorite "Hallelujah" is John Cale's.


----------



## Hamlan (Jun 20, 2013)

I am listening Demi Lavoto's song "Heart Attack" . I know it is little bit old but i just love its music and lyrics.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 20, 2013)

Patti Smith.....recorded yesterday, in London.


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 20, 2013)

On the ipad, Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines 

In the car, Led Zeppelin - BBC Sessions disc 1


-Zach


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 11, 2013)

New Order....recorded last week in the UK. Lots of Joy Division songs! I'm excited...I'm seeing them in a week or 2, and if this is the same set list, it should be a great concert!


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 4, 2013)

This, because it's hilarious. XD (Business Time, with Flight of the Conchords)


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 5, 2013)

Caravan Palace by... Caravan Palace. Soon to be PANIC, by the same.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 5, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix...Albert Hall, 1969


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 28, 2013)

Mumford and Sons...sitting on my top deck, listening to the first concert at Forest Hills Tennis Stadium in maybe 15 years. It's about a mile from my house, but I can hear most of it perfectly clearly.


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2013)

Listened to NPR today.
Navajo Public Radio had great discussion on disassociation, cultural genocide,  
and the backstabbing going on between the thoroughbreds and the Muggles.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 10, 2013)

Lou Reed, recorded in Sydney, Australia, July of 1975.


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2014)

Shania Twain
Come On Over


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 22, 2014)

Just finished a Richard and Linda Thompson radio concert from 1980. Also a few really good Mothers of Invention concerts from 1969. But my latest actual CD discovery is Cian Nugent, Born With The Caul.


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2014)

STP
Purple


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 31, 2014)

The reunited Television (unfortunately without Richard Lloyd) recorded in Sydney this past October.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2014)

Urge Overkill _The Supersonic Storybook_


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 11, 2014)

The latest by Brian Eno, Someday World. Excellent...and not ambient.


----------



## abax (May 13, 2014)

Baka Beyond Spirit of the Forest inspired by the Baka Pygmies near the Cameroon/Congo border and recorded with them. Fandamntastic music!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 3, 2014)

Word Crimes! (Weird Al Y)


----------



## Clark (Sep 10, 2014)

Michael Jackson- ONE

Fifteenth row...


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNLr0QOfKJg

Johnny Osbourne-Children Are Crying

A fantastic roots reggae track that sums up the current state of affairs.


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2014)

Annie Lennox- Live

I think it is in Sidney.


----------



## abax (Oct 26, 2014)

Superb guitar...Carlos Santana concert on DirecTV. Been in love with that
man and his guitar for 30 years and counting.


----------



## Clark (Dec 12, 2014)

Rush
Caress of Steel


----------



## Clark (Jan 11, 2015)

Shovels and Rope

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue9lsHpGKd4


Looks like they are sold out on Valentine's day.
Tuesday night on Letterman...


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2015)

Lush - Gala


----------



## Marco (May 8, 2015)

Gigi D'agostino - L'Amour Toujours


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2015)

There is no opening act.
I know, the seats are about 12 rows too far. :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Jul 11, 2015)

Last time we were in front of Geddy. Tonite my wife gets to be serenaded by Alex for 2.5 hours.
She's drinking Snapshot for New Belgium Brewery. I'm pretty moody from the travel, and went with the Bruce Banner


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2015)

very nice. love the rush.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jul 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X_wUflADA8


----------



## Alex (Jul 17, 2015)

Justin - didn't expect to see anyone playing Lush here, but very cool anyway! I'm a big fan of pretty much all of the 4AD acts (although I think they're possibly all on some other label in the States), most of all Pixies...


----------



## Marco (Jul 18, 2015)

Jimmie's Chicken Shack - Do Right.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 18, 2015)

Hard Times, Baby Huey and the Babysitters
http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zMIzTh0Lafg


----------



## abapple (Jul 19, 2015)

LOVE 'Forever Changes" one of the top ten albums of all time!


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2015)

Outkast - Hay Ya!


----------



## Clark (Nov 21, 2015)

Pretenders live

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrOqkbXML5c


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2015)

Alex said:


> Justin - didn't expect to see anyone playing Lush here, but very cool anyway! I'm a big fan of pretty much all of the 4AD acts (although I think they're possibly all on some other label in the States), most of all Pixies...



Sorry just saw this. Lush was great--and The Pixies,well nothing more needs to be said.

Lately I have been spending a lot of time with Bowie--The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars...

on US first pressing vinyl. Good stuff.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hit songs of Queen, ABBA, Pet Shop Boys, or 80s collections on YouTube while watering orchids. 

Les Miserables 10th anniversary live, Chopin most often at night.

The Impossible Dream by Luther Vandross, also often.


----------



## Clark (Nov 26, 2015)

With a little bit of Tina Turner around the 50minute mark.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDcxX1LBnlc


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2017)

Reviving thread with Minutemen - What makes a man start fires?


----------



## kiwi (Feb 1, 2017)

Violent Femmes - Add it up...


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2017)

Yo-Yo Ma Bach Cello Suites


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 1, 2017)

abax said:


> Yo-Yo Ma Bach Cello Suites



Which version? Old cbs-Sony or more recent "inspired" Sony?


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2017)

Jefferson Airplane - Surrealistic Pillow


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2017)

It's the old Sony and I've played it to death for years.
What's the "inspired" version? I've always thought Yo-Yo
is and was always inspired.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 3, 2017)

abax said:


> It's the old Sony and I've played it to death for years.
> What's the "inspired" version? I've always thought Yo-Yo
> is and was always inspired.



It was the one that was part of the PBS television series.
https://www.amazon.com/Inspired-Bac...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YMX539BVGTCFT39SSZ9X

(I'm not a big fan of the detache bowing in the G #1 prelude)


----------



## abax (Feb 3, 2017)

Linus you listen as a musician. I worship as a good listener to Yo-Yo. I rather like the classical interpretation of Bach
in particular. Other composers I can enjoy improvisation 
a bit more. Lately I've been intrigued by Donatella Failoni's interpretation of Liszt's Mephisto-Walzer No. 1...
very fast and aggressive, exciting.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 4, 2017)

Fleetwood Mac on the way to work.
Status Quo on the way home.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 4, 2017)

abax said:


> Linus you listen as a musician. I worship as a good listener to Yo-Yo. I rather like the classical interpretation of Bach
> in particular. Other composers I can enjoy improvisation
> a bit more. Lately I've been intrigued by Donatella Failoni's interpretation of Liszt's Mephisto-Walzer No. 1...
> very fast and aggressive, exciting.



Well as someone who plays cello, you listen for these things


----------



## abapple (Feb 4, 2017)

*Now Playing*

King Crimson 'In The Wake Of Poseidon'


----------



## abax (Feb 4, 2017)

Every musician needs an intelligent and appreciative listener. That's my role. I'd love to hear you play. I adore the sound of a cello...as John Updike described the
sound in one of his novels, the sound contains the shadowy darkness of trees.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 5, 2017)

abapple said:


> King Crimson 'In The Wake Of Poseidon'



We need to be able to 'like' posts!


----------



## Justin (Feb 5, 2017)

Love "Forever Changes" on 2x45 LP


----------

